# The Skinny Bones Quack Driveler #221



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2017)

Can't post music.
Lemme try another search engine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2017)

Ya'll ain't right. 



Mandy, what's the name of that meat place in Hawkinsville we were discussing ???  Do they hava web site ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll ain't right.
> 
> 
> 
> Mandy, what's the name of that meat place in Hawkinsville we were discussing ???  Do they hava web site ??



M&T Meats 
http://mtmeatco.com/


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 24, 2017)

I bet they would love to meat you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> M&T Meats
> http://mtmeatco.com/




Thanks !! 





snookdoctor said:


> I bet they would love to meat you.





Stawker . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

Holy Cow.....went down the youtube wormhole.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2017)

Good'un sista!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2017)

This one will melt your heart . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This one will melt your heart . .



That's what I'm talkin about!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Lost the sound when she started singing? Stoopid phone! Oh and hey everyone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2017)

Gonna grill some ribeyes, and fry some bass fillets !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Steak sounds good!   Ewww! You eat bass?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Steak sounds good!   Ewww! You eat bass?





Good bro 'o mine gave 'em to me . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 24, 2017)

Still smells new up in here.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill some ribeyes, and fry some bass fillets !!!


you won't stay skinny long eatin like that..........


Moonpie1 said:


> Steak sounds good!   Ewww! You eat bass?


 I do, they's goood!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!!!


 Hey you..........


mudracing101 said:


> Still smells new up in here.


don't go messin it up, neither!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 24, 2017)

Well somebody's gotta do it . . 



PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hey you..........
> 
> don't go messin it up, neither!



Ummm, you've got a pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

That's all y'all could muster, a measly 19 posts?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's all y'all could muster, a measly 19 posts?



They were slackin. I been werkin tryin to get back in da groove after the holidays. Man it's tough....

Mrs. Miggy made baked cheekun, steamed brockly n caulifier, some kind of pasta rice stuff and conebread muffins fo dinna. Sho was good. 

Now I need a nap, but got mo werk to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They were slackin. I been werkin tryin to get back in da groove after the holidays. Man it's tough....
> 
> Mrs. Miggy made baked cheekun, steamed brockly n caulifier, some kind of pasta rice stuff and conebread muffins fo dinna. Sho was good.
> 
> Now I need a nap, but got mo werk to do.



Heard dat, sounds good Amigo. We had blueberry waffles, scrambled eggs, and sausage links. Needless to say I'm stuffed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard dat, sounds good Amigo. We had blueberry waffles, scrambled eggs, and sausage links. Needless to say I'm stuffed.



You restock your fake Baileys yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You restock your fake Baileys yet?



Not yet, gotta get to Aldi's. Probably tomorrow, when I come back from a Dr. appt with Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

I could use a cup now after that breakfast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You restock your fake Baileys yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 24, 2017)

This DRIVELERs pic  

OK think I'll post 2 two to too and tutu instead


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Cool pics Mike, but you can keep that ice and snow. Did I hear someone say blueberries? And howdy folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I could use a cup now after that breakfast.


Come on up. I'll gladly pour you a cup or three.


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Whut you all confuzzled about?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come on up. I'll gladly pour you a cup or three.
> 
> 
> Whut you all confuzzled about?



If you weren't so far away, I'd take you up on that offer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Cool pics Mike, but you can keep that ice and snow. Did I hear someone say blueberries? And howdy folks.



Blueberries???


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 24, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Cool pics Mike, but you can keep that ice and snow. Did I hear someone say blueberries? And howdy folks.



Shoot Moon we've been in a HEAT WAVE lately  been runnin about 32 for the last few days even had to turn the heaters down


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Shoot Moon we've been in a HEAT WAVE lately  been runnin about 32 for the last few days even had to turn the heaters down



Dangit man stop!!!!

After our weekend of stationary Nader chasin my blood got up to chasin temp and I'm ready for spring again.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 24, 2017)

I thought I heard some foot tappin going on and thought maybe this was what yer listen to


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2017)

Evening, my puter is slow tonite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, my puter is slow tonite



Peddle faster!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 24, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Peddle faster!!



Can't I'm to chunky


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2017)

Been a nice night for working out on the rail yard... DB has hypothermia


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 25, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro. 40 degrees here at 31220.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Bloodbro. 40 degrees here at 31220.



Morning bruthas!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2017)

G money dun skipped out on the coffee this mernin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 25, 2017)

It sure seems that way. Time to get hump day behind us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 25, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Moonpie, Chief, (the mia Gobblin), and to the rest of you drivelers.

I will be flying home tomorrow and will have to make a return trip back to Texas next Thursday for the Memorial service on Feb 4th.   I had a heck of a time booking a flight back to Texas because of this Super Bowl and I can't fly back to Georgia until Tuesday, the 7th.  

If I can survive this ordeal without choking some low-lifes, I will have accomplished a miracle in itself.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 25, 2017)

Dang, just got a call from my largest customer and one of their dust control systems with 458 filters is burning right now.  I've got to go into emergency mode and try to get some special items manufactured and shipped to them asap.  When this customer calls, I pull out all of the stops and make sure they are taken care of immediately every time.  I am just hoping that things are not damaged too much.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Good hump day EE,Jeff and Hdm03.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 25, 2017)

Hope y'all have a great day


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2017)

thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2017)

well well......


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2017)

quiet in herra......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2017)

rydert said:


> quiet in herra......


Let me fix that for you....................



































































MORNING FOLKS!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2017)

gootness.........


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Morning Keebs and Rydert.


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2017)

hay moon....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2017)

rydert said:


> gootness.........


 too much??


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Rydert.


 Hi there!

Off to do payroll, git yo time turned in!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2017)

Rise Up!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 25, 2017)

Iv been up since 6..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh, howdy yall


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2017)

5 am for me.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, howdy yall


Did Bill tell you what I said yesterday??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2017)

Gotta get Jag to Dr appt. on the north side. 

Holler later.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get Jag to Dr appt. on the north side.
> 
> Holler later.


 Be careful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 25, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Did Bill tell you what I said yesterday??



No maam.  We are doing inventory.   There isn't much talking going.on


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam.  We are doing inventory.   There isn't much talking going.on



oh my.......


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2017)

rydert said:


> oh my.......



forget that.....i misread what HFH typed....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 25, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No maam.  We are doing inventory.   There isn't much talking going.on


 got ya'll's shoes off again, huh?


rydert said:


> oh my.......





rydert said:


> forget that.....i misread what HFH typed....


  

Ok, I am finally a hi-tech redneck......... not snow white..........but I am now working with two monitors.......... wow, my job just got way easier!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 25, 2017)

werd


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2017)

Afternoon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2017)

Meatball sammich with cheesey mater sauce on toasted homemade bread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

Leftova ribeyes and bass fillets..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 25, 2017)

Ya'll eatin LATE.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll eatin LATE.





Won't eat til I get to work..


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2017)

gootness....


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2017)

looky there^^^^.....I had tater chips and a water..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

Grrrrrrrrr, I've lost/misplaced my phone..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Afternoon, time to head to the house. You look in the ruts at Champs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon, time to head to the house. You look in the ruts at Champs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

Dawn found my phone !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn found my phone !!!



I just tagged you in the Anarchy thread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just tagged you in the Anarchy thread






That'll work !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 25, 2017)

You working tonight Quackbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, I've lost/misplaced my phone..



I lost mine today after I got back from Jag's Dr appt.

Had to call MizT and get her to call mine. It was on the bumper of my truck, but I had opened the tailgate and covered it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2017)

Jag and I spiffed up the yard and burned a fire pit full of sticks before realtor comes tomorrow morning. I'm done for the day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You working tonight Quackbro?





Yessir, hopefully just got 3 nights, off the weekend.

Been off for 7, I gotz da black butt . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey boys and girls, I just put up a thread bout the nader we had come close to visitin us at the DOCO last Saturday. 

DOCO nader chasin thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey boys and girls, I just put up a thread bout the nader we had come close to visitin us at the DOCO last Saturday.
> 
> DOCO nader chasin thread.



Lemme go see


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Evening Miggy and Jeff. I answered your question on the nader thread Miggy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey boys and girls, I just put up a thread bout the nader we had come close to visitin us at the DOCO last Saturday.
> 
> DOCO nader chasin thread.





It gotta lil hairy, but I tweren't skeered . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Miggy and Jeff. I answered your question on the nader thread Miggy.



Evenin Moon.



Hooked On Quack said:


> It gotta lil hairy, but I tweren't skeered . .



I was purty much in the twilight zone, if you wanna know the truth.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 25, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 25, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



Evenin Wybro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 25, 2017)

Good Evening Wycliff, Chief and to the rest of you late night drivelers.

I am flying home tomorrow and will fly back to Houston next Thursday so that I can attend the Memorial service for my Sweet Teresa.  This SuperBowl is just like the Master's Tournament in Augusta with such high prices on hotel rooms and rental cars etc. I have had a heck of a time trying to get another rental car when I return next week.  Because of the demand for rental cars and the HUGE price increase next week, I am keeping this rental car and parking it in one of the long term parking facilities for a week and then will pick it up next Thursday when I return.  Would you believe by keeping it this way, the price ended up being about the same BUT I DO HAVE A CAR NOW WHEN I RETURN.   I never had that scenario before for sure BUT then again, I never have had this kind of problem due to such a huge demand for cars with this SuperBowl either.

I am going to bed now as I need to get up early.  Hopefully, I will be back online sometime tomorrow night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 25, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Evening Wycliff, Chief and to the rest of you late night drivelers.
> 
> I am flying home tomorrow and will fly back to Houston next Thursday so that I can attend the Memorial service for my Sweet Teresa.  This SuperBowl is just like the Master's Tournament in Augusta with such high prices on hotel rooms and rental cars etc. I have had a heck of a time trying to get another rental car when I return next week.  Because of the demand for rental cars and the HUGE price increase next week, I am keeping this rental car and parking it in one of the long term parking facilities for a week and then will pick it up next Thursday when I return.  Would you believe by keeping it this way, the price ended up being about the same BUT I DO HAVE A CAR NOW WHEN I RETURN.   I never had that scenario before for sure BUT then again, I never have had this kind of problem due to such a huge demand for cars with this SuperBowl either.
> 
> I am going to bed now as I need to get up early.  Hopefully, I will be back online sometime tomorrow night.




Safe travels EE


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2017)

Ham steak, carrots and corn


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Ham steak, carrots and corn



Pork chops, carrots and calleflyer


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2017)

Been werkin outside inda rain ....


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2017)

No rain here


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Morning Wy and Bloodbro. Gobble still Mia. Safe travels EE.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2017)

Wonder where Gobblin is


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just a quick fly by early this morning.

Good Morning to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonpie and to the other sleeping drivelers.  I'm thinking maybe we need to issue an APB on Gobblin because I think that we need to find him and his missing coffee truck. Sure hope that he is alright.

Blood, get rid of that rain in Georgia because I don't need any when I get back home.  I've got to get another shipment processed soon and I surely can't do it with any moisture in the atmosphere.

My friends, I hope all of you will have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2017)

Mornin gents


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2017)

Safe travels EE.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Morning Jeff. Light rain and mist here at 31220.


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2017)

Raining in Kite.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Morning Rydert. Fil lives in Oak Park.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2017)

Mernin kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2017)

Safe travels sockbro!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2017)

rydert said:


> Raining in Kite.....



prayers sent....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh......Rise Up!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Ham steak, carrots and corn





blood on the ground said:


> Pork chops, carrots and calleflyer





Musta hada sale on karrots . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Musta hada sale on karrots . .



And pork products high blood presha


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2017)

Good morning/day bro's !!!  Gotta crash...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2017)

Ain nobody on the playground


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sup Bloodbro? Getting ready to head to the house, bout got thisun made.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2017)

Rise Up!?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2017)

Just got through packing for flt to San Antinio til Monday. Realtor was here since 10:30, house will be listed MLS sometime this afternoon, sign in yard. I liked what I heard from them.

Had some sprucing to do before they got here this morning, but it took longer than I thought with the entire process....running a tad late now.

Holler later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got through packing for flt to San Antinio til Monday. Realtor was here since 10:30, house will be listed MLS sometime this afternoon, sign in yard. I liked what I heard from them.
> 
> Had some sprucing to do before they got here this morning, but it took longer than I thought with the entire process....running a tad late now.
> 
> Holler later!



Later CoonAxe.......

How's errybuddy doin dis aftahnoon?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Good deal Jeff! Safe travels man!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Howdy amigo. Be doing a lot better here shortly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy amigo. Be doing a lot better here shortly.



You fissin to hit da likker? Are BLD's in yo future?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2017)

Jeff C Hole be moving?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2017)

^^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2017)

must of missed that memo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> must of missed that memo



It was sent out last week. Check your in box.


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2017)

I checked mine....weren't nothing there...


----------



## rydert (Jan 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Rydert. Fil lives in Oak Park.



God bless him...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

rydert said:


> I checked mine....weren't nothing there...



Keebs must a raided y'alls boxes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2017)

Afternoon folks !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2017)

what i miss?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> what i miss?



Jeff is moving to Tifton......wants to be closer to the park


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thats great news!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 26, 2017)

Its Beautiful here.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 26, 2017)

yeah; we're super excited for him


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Probably so Miggy, and some skrimp fajitas. Evening Hdm03, Mud and Quackbro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Probably so Miggy, and some skrimp fajitas. Evening Hdm03, Mud and Quackbro.



Skrimps sounds goot.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs must a raided y'alls boxes.


I tole you that in confida..........confid..........secret!!!











WAIT, did I hear someone say scrimp???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

You sho did!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2017)

Leftova's again tonight . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I tole you that in confida..........confid..........secret!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh!!! Looky who show's up just at quittin time???!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2017)

Still eating leftovas from Tate's...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still eating leftovas from Tate's...



Speaking of, where is Champ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of, where is Champ???



I dunno, I've gotta call him in the morning.  PortaPotty's still at his place . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, I've gotta call him in the morning.  PortaPotty's still at his place . .



Me and Champ were walkin by it to go see if that tree that fell at the end of the spinny thing storm hit the power line. Apparently Jag was in the big blue box at the time and upon our nearing it he let out a very authoritative "WHO's OUT THERE"? 

We said, just us!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2017)

woooo whoooooo

the pony express finally delivered the new router.   Been out of commission without it.   couldn't even post from the phone without the router.

There will be coffee and maybe a little something else to make up for not having java the last couple of days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> woooo whoooooo
> 
> the pony express finally delivered the new router.   Been out of commission without it.   couldn't even post from the phone without the router.
> 
> There will be coffee and maybe a little something else to make up for not having java the last couple of days.



Ummmm, router as in interwebs, not router as in roundin the corners off of a piece of wood. I like router #2 better.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me and Champ were walkin by it to go see if that tree that fell at the end of the spinny thing storm hit the power line. Apparently Jag was in the big blue box at the time and upon our nearing it he let out a very authoritative "WHO's OUT THERE"?
> 
> We said, just us!!!





Thank the Lawd it was  Jag and not me, ya'll woulda "tipped" me !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2017)

Ya'll hava goot evening/night, time for me to make a $.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank the Lawd it was  Jag and not me, ya'll woulda "tipped" me !!!



You woulda been floatin bro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, router as in interwebs, not router as in roundin the corners off of a piece of wood. I like router #2 better.



as in innerwebs.

haven't decornered any wood in a long time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Good to hear from you Gobble. Sure have been missing the jump start in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You woulda been floatin bro.





Quackturd . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 26, 2017)

porta potty

On da plane.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 26, 2017)

You woulda had to tell us how much you weigh to get an accurate measure when we scooped out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 26, 2017)

Alright... Y'all clean it up and lets stay on topic .... Mmmkay


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 26, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You woulda had to tell us how much you weigh to get an accurate measure when we scooped out.



Oh dang....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 26, 2017)

Good Evening drivelers.  I finally made it back home safely late this afternoon and I surely hope that I can get some much needed rest tonight.  I didn't sleep much last night as I was wide awake at 3 AM this morning and have been going strong since then.  Got to be going strong again by 5:30 AM tomorrow unfortunately.

I keep hoping that this merry-go-round will stop long enough for me to jump off of it somehow!!!!  

Safe travels to you Chief.  Heck I could have just left Houston and went on down to San Antonio and watched all of those Divas perform.  That might have cheered me up for a minute or two at least.  

Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2017)

Evening, last one I think


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2017)

good Friday morning from 30055





hungry?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 27, 2017)

Now I'm real hongry..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Now I'm real hongry..



need a tide me ova?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2017)

Boo


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gobble is back and showing out!!! Morning Wy, Bloodbro and LD. It's FRIDAY!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2017)

morning bloodbro and moon

hey wybro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2017)

Shneakin up on 7 am... Im ready!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Y'all werking this weekend Wy, Bloodbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Y'all werking this weekend Wy, Bloodbro?



werkin on a 30 pk


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm ready for a beer. And bacon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm ready for a beer. And bacon.



is that what is meant by a B and B?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 27, 2017)

I've got 13 Jamaicans demoing a limited store. They've already filled two dumpsters up.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes B and B sounds good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> I've got 13 Jamaicans demoing a limited store. They've already filled two dumpsters up.



Bad part of demoing is the heavy stuff usually goes in first then the lighter fluffy stuff is on top.    If you could put the fluffy in first you could get more into the dumpster.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Dave, Wycliff, Blood, Moonpie, and to all of you drivelers this morning.  I kept waking up every hour or so most of the night thinking that it was time to get up.  

Dang, it is COLD outside this morning too.

Gobblin, a cup or three of your coffee is hopefully going to help get my "rear in gear" today.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Y'all werking this weekend Wy, Bloodbro?





blood on the ground said:


> werkin on a 30 pk



^^^^^ What he said, not sure what I'll do on the other day


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

Mernin boys. It's a Marshall Tucker kinda day today. 

Can't you see?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2017)

therdy mo menits


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Morning Miggy and EE. MTB brings back memories. 38 degrees at 31220 this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

8 mo hours! If I make it all day!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and EE. MTB brings back memories. 38 degrees at 31220 this morning.



that's porch sittin weather


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

It sure is!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys. It's a Marshall Tucker kinda day today.
> 
> Can't you see?



Lucky you, great way ta start any day


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2017)

morning ever-body......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2017)

Sup dirt


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2017)

hey BOG....gonna be a long day for me....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin boys. It's a Marshall Tucker kinda day today.
> 
> Can't you see?





Remember my brudder hada 69 Chevelle SS with a 8 track, with a match pack up under the tape listening to that and a lot more good stuff.




Did my Moonbro just break it off in me ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> Lucky you, great way ta start any day



Swithced over to this; New Local station down in Macon. 
Atlanta radio SUX!!!!! 

http://thecreekfm.com/


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Morning H22 and Rydert. What you talking Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning H22 and Rydert. What you talking Quackbro?





You gonna weigh somebody . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

You called youself that name. I wuz just trying to help a brutha out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You called youself that name. I wuz just trying to help a brutha out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You called youself that name. I wuz just trying to help a brutha out.





I want that knife . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

Hot shower n crash . .  Good day/weekend all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2017)

Mornin from SAT!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Morning Keebs and Jeff. The answer is still NO Quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2017)

Mornin Moon, gonna be 10'er today. No big deal.

Y'all have a good one!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2017)

Wendy's 4 for $4, upgraded fries to the baconators......... not bad!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Wendy's 4 for $4, upgraded fries to the baconators......... not bad!



That's not how you spell binoculars...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

Last one !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!



What?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey peeps.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Evening Quackbro, Miggy and Mud. 15 more minutes!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not how you spell binoculars...


 you shure 'bout that?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one !!


already???


mudracing101 said:


> Hey peeps.


Hey you!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 27, 2017)

Where my sista been today?????????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Miggy and Mud. 15 more minutes!



Howdy sir.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey Keebs. You slid in under the radar! 2 more minutes!


----------



## rydert (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm ready for a cold one.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 27, 2017)

me too


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 27, 2017)

Monday will be my Tuesday......hope this helps a lot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

I woke up too soon, already sleepy . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 27, 2017)

me three


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 27, 2017)

Morning... Slept late today.... Whad I miss?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

The answer is still NO Quack!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> The answer is still NO Quack!





Grrrrrrrrrr . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> The answer is still NO Quack!



Cut the poor boy some slack...


Makin chili rat now. 

2lb ground cow
2lb sirloin steak skillet fried and finished in da oven
baby portobella shrooms
2 uniuns
2 poblano peppers skillit browned then chopped up. 
4 cans of diced maters
black beans & kidney beans
a heapin heppin of seasonins wif chili powder

orta be kinda fit for eatin later on, maybe.

OH and when dat skillit wif da steak on it comes outts da oven, dat handle is hawt.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cut the poor boy some slack...
> 
> 
> Makin chili rat now.
> ...



Sounds good ya dumb dingus !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Sounding goot Miggy. Watch them handles! Yellow mustard will take the burn out of it. Post it on the cafe when done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sounding goot Miggy. Watch them handles! Yellow mustard will take the burn out of it. Post it on the cafe when done.



Will do. Oh, and tell Quack to shataaapppp.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will do. Oh, and tell Quack to shataaapppp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2017)

Evenin folks.....good day, got off 2 hrs early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2017)

Gotta try not to end up with a hangover in da moanin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 27, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks.....good day, got off 2 hrs early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Fixin to head to a likker sto....5 min walk from hotel.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Evening Jeff. Sounds like a pretty good day and not too bad of a night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 27, 2017)

Chief, Teresa and I used to go to Landry's Restaurant on North Presa Street in San Antonio which is right down on the river that travels all through the middle of town with all of the tour boats motoring by.  We visited San Antonio about 5-6 times during the past 10 years.

Landry's seafood would make my tongue slap my face for the next two days afterwards.  The service was great and the cost was about $50 per person plus gratuity BUT it was worth it.

We had some great times there for sure.  In fact, we were there for several days at Christmas time in 2015 because Teresa wanted to visit there at least one more time.  We stayed at the Hilton Inn up on the 21st floor over-looking the river and it had a heck of a view.  

Enjoy your work visit and come back home safely.


Good evening Moonbro.   I hope that all of you had a decent day and hopefully, it put some money in your pocket.  I was still in Houston early yesterday morning when I got a call at 5 AM that advised me there was a major manufacturing plant emergency due to a really destructive fire at my largest customer.  Thankfully, we got everything manufactured yesterday and today and loaded on a dedicated truck in Charlotte by 3 PM today so that they could drive this shipment direct to the plant here in Georgia.  Lots and Lots of overtime work was necessary to perform this miracle today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 27, 2017)

Fire in the stove and the cabin will be warm shortly.

had some pork loin with a rub that georgiadawg44 sent me.   Good stuff right there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 27, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Where my sista been today?????????



The getagether in a foot of rain and naders put her on her butt. Feeling a lil better tanight. She a trooper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## cramer (Jan 28, 2017)

Morning everybuddy
I needs some coffee
Gobblin, Moonpie, EE, WY, BoG, Chief
You guys don't want me to make the coffee this morning do you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

I have made some cramer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 28, 2017)

Mernin Jeffbro, Cramerbro, Gobblinbro. That coffee is extra good this morning Gobblin. Did you lace it with a little sumpin sumpin extree?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jeffbro, Cramerbro, Gobblinbro. That coffee is extra good this morning Gobblin. Did you lace it with a little sumpin sumpin extree?



might have


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Morning Cramer, Gobble and Miggy. Hope Mrs. H gets to feeling better. Maybe Jeff doesn't have too much of a hang over this morning. EE is probably catching up on some much needed sleep this morning.


----------



## cramer (Jan 28, 2017)

Morning MC
Thanks for the coffee G
I started making it, spilled the grounds on the floor, had just swept them up and put in the filter and smelled your pot a brewing
Saved by the bell , everyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

hope MsH22 just is punny and doesn't have the flu.

the flu going round is a week of misery talking to folks who've had it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to head to a likker sto....5 min walk from hotel.




5 minute walk sober, 30 minute walk krunk, cause you just gotta stop and talk . . 




Hornet22 said:


> The getagether in a foot of rain and naders put her on her butt. Feeling a lil better tanight. She a trooper.




Glad to hear !!  She's my big/lil sista !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, you off fer a few days? Bloodbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro, you off fer a few days? Bloodbro?






Go back Monday and Tuesday night then off for 3.


Gotta fix Tate/Champs yard.


Knife ???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

You know the answer to that question. It is still NO! Might better let it dry out some at Tate's. Could make it worse than it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cramer, Gobble, and Miggy. Hope Mrs. H gets to feeling better. Maybe Jeff doesn't have too much of a hang over this morning. EE is probably catching up on some much needed sleep this morning.




Moonbro, you are 100 % correct, my friend.  Somehow, I didn't go to sleep until about 2 AM today and I just slept until I woke up instead. 

Good Morning and Happy Sunday (I mean Saturday thanks to Chief)  to Cramer, Gobblin, Miggy, Moonbro, Quack, Chief and to the rest of my driveler friends.

I need to go up to the country today BUT I am having a hard time getting motivated to go do some things up there.  Just call me the Pro-Crastinator today for sure !!!! 

I've got to fly back to Houston next Thursday morning and ultimately attend the Memorial service for Teresa on Saturday afternoon.  I will be flying back home on Tuesday because I couldn't get a flight back home until then due to all of the SuperBowl traffic.  For the next 10 days, Houston is just like Augusta during the Masters Golf Tournament with prices for everything jacked up higher than Quack is after drinking a quart of 151 Rum straight !!!! I'm still working on a place to stay during this trip, but a close family friend told me last night that I could stay with her if needed.  This dear lady is 83 years old and is an absolute Angel to me as she was always like a second Mother to Teresa over the years.

Will try to get a shower and make a decision soon.  Will catch all of you later today.


Jeffro, I surely thought that today was Sunday as I have been so confused lately that I missed a day somehow !!!  Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2017)

OH, I also wish Mrs H a speedy recovery too !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

No hangover, only had a couple beers and a couple shots of Macallan.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad you caught a few extra winks this morning EE. How's the coconut this morning Jeff? You got a long day today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Glad you caught a few extra winks this morning EE. How's the coconut this morning Jeff? You got a long day today?



No problemo Moon, got a regular scheduled 10 hour day today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

EE, today is Saturday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Good deal Jeff. You posted the answer whilst I was posting. Looks like I didn't read the previous post. Don't know if it's pork tenderloin or taco soup today. Leaning towards the taco soup.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2017)

Waiting on my knee grow to come wash n wax this piece 'o crap, stuck on wet grass F250, bought a new set of Michelin AT's that will hopefully better the ride and mebbe pulling power.


Kinda embarrsing when a bro pulls behind you in a lil candy butt, 2 wheel drive Yota and ask do you wanna a shove..


----------



## cramer (Jan 28, 2017)

Could be two things Quack
Operator error
Tech tag/stickers repulse your truck


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

It's actually 4wd Quackbro, just didn't need it.


----------



## cramer (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm going with operator error
Let me drive


----------



## cramer (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It's actually 4wd Quackbro, just didn't need it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> It's actually 4wd Quackbro, just didn't need it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2017)

cramer said:


> Could be two things Quack
> Operator error
> Tech tag/stickers repulse your truck





Moonpie1 said:


> It's actually 4wd Quackbro, just didn't need it.





I'd be willing to bet you a large amount of $$$ I've been in 4 wheel drive working in/out of Chalk mines for several years, much more than ya'll have ever seen.


Can't help my truck is heavy, with too much torque.


Idjits.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Easy there Quackbro. And the answer is NO !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd be willing to bet you a large amount of $$$ I've been in 4 wheel drive working in/out of Chalk mines for several years, much more than ya'll have ever seen.
> 
> 
> Can't help my truck is heavy, with too much torque.
> ...



And yet a Toy had to pull you out?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 28, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And yet a Toy had to pull you out?





No sir, just took me a lil bit to find 4wd button . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2017)

Mornin girls


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> EE, today is Saturday.




Chief, thanks for helping me out because somehow I missed a day and surely thought that today was Sunday !!!!  


PS:  In the words of Quack.......I think that I need a drink or two !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Bloodbro you been busy or sleep in?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, just took me a lil bit to find 4wd button . .



4wd?

four women drivelers?   lose your man card?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

enough of picking on quack 

it is time to go back outside and do some more work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

Coasting today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Coasting today



I found you a piece of land over by Lake Juliette.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bloodbro you been busy or sleep in?



Been outside working


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm ALIVE!

Dr. said it sounds like shingles. No rash. 
I personally think it's Pleurisy‎. Chest x-ray was clear. I've had it once before and know how it feels. 
3 days without smokes and tons of sleep will heal a body good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm ALIVE!
> 
> Dr. said it sounds like shingles. No rash.
> I personally think it's Pleurisy‎. Chest x-ray was clear. I've had it once before and know how it feels.
> 3 days without smokes and tons of sleep will heal a body good.



make it 3 weeks and you will be good to go.   That will let your body heal for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2017)

Mexican dun inspired me to make some chili .... Mine comes with after burn


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on my knee grow to come wash n wax this piece 'o crap, stuck on wet grass F250, bought a new set of Michelin AT's that will hopefully better the ride and mebbe pulling power.
> 
> 
> Kinda embarrsing when a bro pulls behind you in a lil candy butt, 2 wheel drive Yota and ask do you wanna a shove..



First thing I noticed on that thang you was drivin. Tires looked pretty inferior.

H22 just put 2 new tires on the camper. Well, he's still out there. Got home and he went to dump the potty and one of the tires and the back side of the camper was completely flat.   Thank goodness it happened AFTER we got home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mexican dun inspired me to make some chili .... Mine comes with after burn



Seafood feast here tonight. I think he has crab legs, skrimp, mussels and who knows what else. Can't wait.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hope you are feeling Mrs. H! We frying fish tonight. Got em out of the same box as the skrimp fajitas Bloodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like you are feelin better MizTuTu.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

What about that land Amigo?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Ain't no fish in Julliete, just move along.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

Just got back from hiking to the headwaters of the hooch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Ain't no fish in Julliete, just move along.




Wonder why?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2017)

H22 found me a feetsball game.
Senior Bowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like a game I would be playing in.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2017)

Saturday afternoon Youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

evening Boss


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Howdy Bo$$. When are you coming south? I have no idea Mrs. H. Sinclair either! Gobble how was the hike?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Saturday afternoon Youngins.



Me too Bo$$. 
North bout came back to beat the South. South rises again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Bo$$. When are you coming south? I have no idea Mrs. H. Sinclair either! Gobble how was the hike?



brisk at about 40*  When you found a break in the trees so the sun hit the ground it felt wonderful.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2017)

Deer chilli .. And cobeer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

Shot of Macallan and a Belgian White.....going to be a low key night. 

Starting @ 6:45 am until about 3:00 am probably. Then catch a flight @ 8:00 am home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 28, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Shot of Macallan and a Belgian White.....going to be a low key night.
> 
> Starting @ 6:45 am until about 3:00 am probably. Then catch a flight @ 8:00 am home.



u the man Jiff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> u the man Jiff



GON be a long one tomorrow bloodbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm pre medicating.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

MAGA


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Safe travels Jeff. Gonna be a long day/night! Sounds good Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 28, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Safe travels Jeff. Gonna be a long day/night! Sounds good Blood.



Thank ya Moonbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Shot of Macallan and a Belgian White.....going to be a low key night.
> 
> Starting @ 6:45 am until about 3:00 am probably. Then catch a flight @ 8:00 am home.



Sounds like a long day/short night to me.

morning drivelers

EE, it is Sunday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 29, 2017)

Good Morning Gobblin and thanks for the "It Is Sunday" advice !!!!!

I  have been in such a whirlwind lately that I obviously just lost track of what day it is lately and I surely thought that it was Sunday yesterday.  I'm glad that Chief told me different as I was planning a whole different kind of day.  

I saw where you did some hiking yesterday and my first thought was about bears in that area but I guess they may be somewhat hibernating at this time of the year.  Of course, the only thing that I know about bears is to stay the heck away from them if at all possible.  

Thanks for the coffee to as it is helping to get these cobwebs out of my eyes.  I'm going to get a shower and go up to the country and take care of my elderly relative today by getting him groceries, lunch, and setting down and writing out checks to pay his bills for him.  I've been doing this for about 7 years now just about every weekend when possible.  I also hope to change out the cards on my cameras this afternoon and also put out some feed for the "starving deer" as well.  

Is Blood MIA?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2017)

blood checked in yesterday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2017)

I see moon's feet have hit the floor.   morning sir.


----------



## cramer (Jan 29, 2017)

Morning Gobble, EE , Moon & MC
Thanks for the coffee G
The sun got up before me this morning
I woke up burning daylight -  now I know how Chief feels


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Morning Gobble, EE, Cramer and Miggy. 33 degrees here at 31220. Making fish cakes this morning from some left over white perch fillets and jalapeño hush puppies. We fried up a mess last night and had some friends over. Good times for sure. Check out the cafe. Will post these up shortly. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2017)

Morning bro's !!!  Stayed up all day yesterday ...  Fell asleep/passed out in the recliner.


Took a frozen pizza added a lb of deer meat, lb of sausage, layer of cheese, layer of pepperoni and another layer of cheese !!!  Off the CHAIN good !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful Sunday in the MON !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Howdy Quackbro. It is great looking day for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro. It is great looking day for sure!





Knife ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 29, 2017)

Makin some hawt wangs


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2017)

No Quackbro! Sounding good Bloodbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2017)

Pro Bowl football at 7:50 ESPN


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Pro Bowl football at 7:50 ESPN



I told H22 what you said about feetsball. He said Pro Bowl, you'll only see a little of it. I go to bed too early 
I'm bout to settle down for the day and the kids are fixin to go out. Oh to be young again. 
H22 just couldn't stand it and bought the kids a grill for a house warming present today. They don't close until next month.  He said every home owner needs a grill.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Evening Gobble and I see Mrs. H checking in. Pro Bowl and some taco soup sounds about right.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2017)

He is absolutely Mrs. H! Got to have a way to make a burnt offering! Good on him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 29, 2017)

Chicken and dumplings     


well more like cheeken soup with dumplings but it was good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chicken and dumplings
> 
> 
> well more like cheeken soup with dumplings but it was good.



Philly cheese steak sammies wiff some french onion soup on the side. The kids don't know what they are missing. H22 lit the grill and it started raining. Never fails. 
Thank goodness for beach umbrellas.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Both of them sound good from here! Taco soup a later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 29, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Both of them sound good from here! Taco soup a later.



Enjoyed talkin to ya this mornin and thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes mam, same here. You can tweak the recipe if you need to. But it's not bad as it is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Enjoyed talkin to ya this mornin and thanks for the recipe!





Moonpie1 said:


> Yes mam, same here. You can tweak the recipe if you need to. But it's not bad as it is.





Ya'll be cheatin on me !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2017)

Crap, it's 1:30 I need to crash . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2017)

crap it is 3:30 and I am wide awake.

time to make the brew


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy "Moanday" to you Gobblin.  Looks like all of the other drivelers are still asleep at the wheel this morning.  

Coffee sounds good this morning and I hope that it will keep my eyes open wide so that I can face the world head on this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Morning Gobble and EE. 36 degrees here at 31220.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 30, 2017)

It is definitely a "moanday" for me today as I had a "nasty slip and fall" yesterday while changing the cards on all of my cameras.  If you look closely, you can see one of those cameras in the left side of the photo below.  This is one of the WGI Razor X10 cameras that the deer love to get 6" from it and basically pose for the camera.  A few months ago, a deer actually licked the lens on this camera.  

I was in the woods about 9:30 AM up in the country and everything was going fine until I had just changed the cards on the cameras in this location and as I was leaving, I have to walk across this huge tree that fell 3 years ago apparently due to a "Micro-Burst" in that area as it it took down several HUGE trees in a small area.  After this tree fell, it actually has two main parts (logs) as it goes away from the trunk area that are separated about a foot or so apart.  As I was walking back across it, my feet slipped due to the wet moisture on the bark area of this tree and I came crashing down on and down in between these two limbs.  In the process, I lost about 1/4 pound of skin from right below my left knee in the process.  I honestly thought initially that I had maybe broken my leg when it happened.  What you can't see from the photo below is that there are actually two logs that are lying beside each other at an angle with one log being about 6-8" lower than the other.  However, after getting myself un-wedged from these two huge limbs, I was able to walk back out even though my leg hurt like crazy.  This tree is still up off of the ground a couple of feet as it get further away from the actual trunk area and there is water running underneath it.  I know that I shouldn't be in the woods alone as such but what I enjoy most is the total solitude of being out there on my property and learning something new every time that I travel over it.   

PS:  It is hard to stop the bleeding when you are forced to take an aspirin and also Plavix every day as part of your medicine regimen.   

This is the tree and the two main logs as a result of it falling.  I can promise you that it was every bit as slippery as the "proverbial owl poop" that you may have heard about over the years.   

As for the dog in the photo, well he is actually an undercover "Black Panther" that frequently roams my property with his side-kick, "Whitey".  I haven't found out just who the owner is of these two dogs but they roam day and night for the past year or so.  I have inquired about them but so far, nobody knows the owner.  They are both well kept and have nice collars as well BUT I only see them on camera.





As I said, this is BIG tree for sure and you can see the rest of this tree better from this camera angle.  OH, I forgot to mention that this is "Frick" and "Frack" and I see them quite frequently.  You can also see two more cameras in this photo as well.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2017)

Rise Up!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2017)

oh; today is my Tuesday.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2017)

^^^^ mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2017)

Happy Tuesday hdm.  Happy Monday everyone  else


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

Moanin.....today is my Saturday.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....today is my Saturday.


 Welcome home!

 Mernin Folks, whateva day you claim it to be!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Welcome home!
> 
> Mernin Folks, whateva day you claim it to be!



Wish I was....sittin @ airport in San Antonio waiting on da plane.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> oh; today is my Tuesday.  Hope this helps.



You going to the game


Oh, Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2017)

If anyone sees mud tell him he's on my "big rocks" list..

Like when gage needs to go to the potty.  He makes "big rocks" or "bubbles"


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You going to the game
> 
> 
> Oh, Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 30, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If anyone sees mud tell him he's on my "big rocks" list..
> 
> Like when gage needs to go to the potty.  He makes "big rocks" or "bubbles"



What the........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

Time fo a nap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If anyone sees mud tell him he's on my "big rocks" list..
> 
> Like when gage needs to go to the potty.  He makes "big rocks" or "bubbles"



Wha'd Mud do THIS time? 


hdm03 said:


>



Lucky dawg. 
Tell GaGa I said hey. She'll know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I was....sittin @ airport in San Antonio waiting on da plane.


 oooppss, sowwy............. have nice flight!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You going to the game
> 
> 
> Oh, Mornin


 Hey sista!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> If anyone sees mud tell him he's on my "big rocks" list..
> 
> Like when gage needs to go to the potty.  He makes "big rocks" or "bubbles"





Wycliff said:


> Morning


 Howudoin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wha'd Mud do THIS time?
> 
> 
> Lucky dawg.
> Tell GaGa I said hey. She'll know exactly what I mean.



Being mud.   Boy got no memory


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

Home Schweet Home!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Being mud.   Boy got no memory



Specially when there are dead soldiers involved. 


French onion soup wiff provolone cheese and toasted garlic french bread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Home Schweet Home!



Welcome home Tarzan!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welcome home Tarzan!



 

More like "Boy" today, I'z wo slap out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

Worked 18 hrs yesterday and don't think I sat down for more than about an hour combined all day in increments. 

Started @ 6:45am yesterday, worked til 1:00am, drank til 2:30  got up @ 5:30 and headed to airport. Just got bags unpacked and settled in. 

Oh, and Saturday night was out til 2:00 am too.....gettin too old, but still hangin in there with my boys.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

Ungowa !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff fa fa =


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff= Chief Tired Bull


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Jeff= Chief Tired Bull


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


>



 


Mooooo!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good afternoon everyone. Got another MOANDAY behind us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2017)

Lawd what a moanday it was too. I think I went around the world three times just to scratch my left elbow with my right foot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2017)

Just tu nights...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Howdy Quackbro and Miggy. Gonna fry up some chicken parts tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi guys!
























 Bye Guys!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2017)

Gonna smoke a turkey Friday for Dawn to make turkey salad for a wedding shower..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 30, 2017)

home again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> home again





Headed in shortly . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Wycliff (Jan 30, 2017)

Bout got thisun whooped


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hi guys!
> Bye Guys!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



That's all she does anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

Fell asleep for a few hours, feel like Bull alright.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Fell asleep for a few hours, feel like Bull alright.



Durham???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 30, 2017)

Mexicaint got jokes... nancy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Durham???



Dinky....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Dinky....



Oh, you're feeling like Quack!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2017)

Tag-a-long said:


>



Buttered?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buttered?



Well yeah!  

Sorry the fried pies got rained out!  Now 40 whop biscuits in my fridge I gotta figure out something to do with!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 30, 2017)

Tag-a-long said:


> Well yeah!
> 
> Sorry the fried pies got rained out!  Now 40 whop biscuits in my fridge I gotta figure out something to do with!



I never knew someone could be a racist against biskits......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

Haaay


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay



bail 'em


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

Twosday came early


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Twosday came early



Mernin G....


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

Almost beer time.  Coffee looks good too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

Morning.      LD=no manners


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

morning blood

LD has both hands full,  morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

Come on 7 am


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 7 am



WHY do you want me to have to report in?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> WHY do you want me to have to report in?



It has more to do with me going home...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

the other children should be here soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> the other children should be here soon.



The beauty will shine as long as they slept this morning.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

Do they still sell likker at Walmart in Florida ?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Morning Gobble, LD and Bloodbro. What's this beauty thing you speak of?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, LD and Bloodbro. What's this beauty thing you speak of?



In a round about way he is axin if you brushed yo teef yet


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Ain't put em in yet. Will shortly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Do they still sell likker at Walmart in Florida ?



This would not be useles information.



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, LD and Bloodbro. What's this beauty thing you speak of?



I think bloodbro got the pearlly whites and Snow White mixed up

morning moon


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

Teeth is overrated.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

Likker is underrated


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

It is my afternoon. I'm usually not one of those people standing outside waiting for the likker store to open in the morning.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

Just this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> It is my afternoon. I'm usually not one of those people standing outside waiting for the likker store to open in the morning.



Plan Ahea



d


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

There was a liquor store in Daytona open 23/7 when I lived there.   Closed by law from 3-4AM.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

Working nights and sleeping days has me so bamfoozelled that I don't know what day it is.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There was a liquor store in Daytona open 23/7 when I lived there.   Closed by law from 3-4AM.



I may be good then


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 31, 2017)

The Jamaicans are sweeping that's a good sign


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> The Jamaicans are sweeping that's a good sign



Are they nipping on the rum yet?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 31, 2017)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Blood, Dave, Moonbro, and to the rest of the "Driveler Tribe".

I'm glad that Chief found his way back home safely.  He probably still has visions of those "sugar-plum Divas" dancing in his head from this San Antonio trip.  Heck, I have loved San Antonio for several years now but I never saw any of those Divas while Teresa and I were there.     

I've gotta start getting my rear in gear and my bags packed and ready to fly back to Houston on a 5:30 AM flight Thursday morning.

Gobblin, I think that I will partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Morning EE. You need to be careful when checking cameras man! That could have turned ugly real quick!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. You need to be careful when checking cameras man! That could have turned ugly real quick!



Moon, I have walked across these logs at least 200 times and never had a problem as such but Sunday morning, it happened so fast that I couldn't believe.  I also had my .22 Colt Frontier Scout in my back pocket at the time and it wasn't fun getting an imprint of this Colt long barrel on my rear-end either.     I have been putting off cutting up these huge logs and removing them  totally but I want to make sure somebody else was with me when I use a chainsaw.  I bought a new Poulan 18" chainsaw about a year ago and have never even put oil and gas in it yet.  Because of the size of these logs, it will take a double cut to reach all of the way through these logs and that makes it even more dangerous.  When this tree originally fell, it actually smashed down on one of my trail cams and knocked it completely off of the tree.  The good news was that it still worked fine after that as I had to relocate it back up on the tree where it is now shown in that photo.  The only problem is that raccoons love to travel on the limb right below it and sometimes appear to try and steal the camera and they leave muddy footprints all over it as well.  Of course, I get lots of photos of wild and woolly Sasquatch looking coon "fur" frequently too. 

At least, my knee is feeling better for now but it still has lots of bruising and missing skin.  It actually hurts to even put on my jeans and walk but I wear my jeans most every day and I always wear them when I fly because they are so comfortable.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2017)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice 8 point hit by a car about half mile from the house... I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

EE, how much blood did you lose? I'm a bleeder too, due to those same blood thinners you take. I can relate to your situation and bet you were soaked with blood.

I just look at sharp objects and practically bleed. Shoot, I start leaking if I'm in the presence of someone using sharp words.

I hang out in the driveler to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Morning Jeff, Wy and Bloodbro. Me too Bloodbro, you porch sitting this morning? Glad it wasn't any more serious EE! Not that it wasn't painful enough!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, Wy and Bloodbro. Me too Bloodbro, you porch sitting this morning? Glad it wasn't any more serious EE! Not that it wasn't painful enough!



Im doing a little porch sitting Moonbro! The thought just crossed my mind that these cool mornings will soon be gone and sweltering heat will be here before you know it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im doing a little porch sitting Moonbro! The thought just crossed my mind that these cool mornings will soon be gone and sweltering heat will be here before you know it.



Stop that !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Yea Blood I'm not looking forward to the heat and humidity either!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Stop that !!!


I speak da troof Jeff


Moonpie1 said:


> Yea Blood I'm not looking forward to the heat and humidity either!



Im not going to make it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I speak da troof Jeff
> 
> 
> Im not going to make it



I can't handle the troof.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

Mornin! How ya'll are?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Mornin! How ya'll are?



Welcome to da driveler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't handle the troof.





Dangit man !!! 



Keebs said:


> Mornin! How ya'll are?




Hiya Sunshine !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 31, 2017)

Got to crash...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome to da driveler.


Why thank you sir for such a warm welcome............. gives me the fuzzies........... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit man !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hellooo baybay!



blood on the ground said:


> Got to crash...


Don't hit yo head!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Need one more day to recover, still stove up....probly piddle with something though.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Need one more day to recover, still stove up....probly piddle with something though.


 yep, best to keep moving, I'm learning I have to get up from this desk more often, if not, I can't even walk, folks are asking me why I'm limping!  I just look at them and say *OLD*!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Why thank you sir for such a warm welcome............. gives me the fuzzies...........
> 
> hellooo baybay!
> 
> ...



I think I've seen you around here before, you should visit more often.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> yep, best to keep moving, I'm learning I have to get up from this desk more often, if not, I can't even walk, folks are asking me why I'm limping!  I just look at them and say *OLD*!!



Stop it....I done told blood I can't handle the troof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Moanin....I saw your coffee maker in da kitchen and told Rachel it was y'alls.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

I brought the coffee home and drank it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I've seen you around here before, you should visit more often.


 I'll try............ this *work* gig is getting ridiculusss!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Hi there!


Jeff C. said:


> Stop it....I done told blood I can't handle the troof.


 tell me 'bout it.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin....I saw your coffee maker in da kitchen and told Rachel it was y'alls.


It's not like we used it a lot. It lives in the camper. It's just that Cody gave it to me as a gift so I gotta git it back someday. 


Jeff C. said:


> I brought the coffee home and drank it.


Heck yeah.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> EE, how much blood did you lose? I'm a bleeder too, due to those same blood thinners you take. I can relate to your situation and bet you were soaked with blood.
> 
> I just look at sharp objects and practically bleed. Shoot, I start leaking if I'm in the presence of someone using sharp words.
> 
> I hang out in the driveler to keep it to a minimum.



Chief,
I always carry a roll of Bounty towels, 2-3 bottles of Dasani water, a pair of Rockport shoes and a spare pair of bluejeans on the back seat of my truck for situations such as this.  It all came in handy as my jeans were fairly red from my left knee downward on the front.  My boot was really nasty inside as well. When I managed to get back to my truck, I had to take my boots off and my jeans and that dang cold 25-30 MPH wind had me freezing and even thinking in a "tenor voice" at the time.  I used the towels to wipe as quickly as possible and then used the cold water soaked on the towels and held it tight against my leg to try to get the bleeding to stop.  I ultimately wrapped three layers of paper towels around my knee and I used black electrical tape (I always keep a roll in my truck) to put around the towels above and below my knee.  This held everything in place until I ultimately drove home.  I used about 1/2 roll of paper towels before I got everything finally stopped and cleaned up.  After that, I still had to go to my elderly relative's house and write out several checks for him to pay his normal monthly bills and then have him decide what he needed for lunch and also what ever groceries etc that he needed for the next two weeks.

Last Friday morning, my leg was itching like crazy and I just scratched it to soothe it with my fingers.   I barely scratched a very small little place with the skin barely abraded on the side of my calf of my left leg and I didn't realize it until I saw blood on the kitchen floor a few minutes later and I had to find where it was coming from.  I had to used paper towels with a large piece of ice melting inside of it and hold it on that small scratch to finally get the bleeding stopped that day.  I had to ultimately use a large Band-Aid on it and I left it on there    until last night before taking it off.

I guess you could say that I have some sort of "Macgyver" blood in my veins because I always try to be prepared just like the Boy Scout Motto!!!

Most people probably don't have to take these special blood thinner medications but if you have any heart  related problems etc, you are forced to take them.  They don't realize it but when taking these "blood thinners" you have to be very careful because you have a really hard time stopping the bleeding from just a minimal cut or abrasion  etc.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?
















EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief,
> I always carry a roll of Bounty towels, 2-3 bottles of Dasani water, a pair of Rockport shoes and a spare pair of bluejeans on the back seat of my truck for situations such as this.  It all came in handy as my jeans were fairly red from my left knee downward on the front.  My boot was really nasty inside as well. When I managed to get back to my truck, I had to take my boots off and my jeans and that dang cold 25-30 MPH wind had me freezing and even thinking in a "tenor voice" at the time.  I used the towels to wipe as quickly as possible and then used the cold water soaked on the towels and held it tight against my leg to try to get the bleeding to stop.  I ultimately wrapped three layers of paper towels around my knee and I used black electrical tape (I always keep a roll in my truck) to put around the towels above and below my knee.  This held everything in place until I ultimately drove home.  I used about 1/2 roll of paper towels before I got everything finally stopped and cleaned up.  After that, I still had to go to my elderly relative's house and write out several checks to pay his normal monthly bills and then have him decide what he needed for lunch and also what ever groceries etc that he needed for the next two weeks.
> 
> Last Friday morning, my leg was itching like crazy and I just scratched it to soothe it with my fingers.   I barely scratched a very small little place with the skin barely abraded on the side of my calf of my left leg and I didn't realize it until I saw blood on the kitchen floor a few minutes later and I had to find where it was coming from.  I had to used paper towels with a large piece of ice melting inside of it and hold it on that small scratch to finally get the bleeding stopped that day.  I had to ultimately use a large Band-Aid on it and I left it on there    until last night before taking it off.
> ...


 You might wanna add to your menigeree of first aid items!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not like we used it a lot. It lives in the camper. It's just that Cody gave it to me as a gift so I gotta git it back someday.
> 
> Heck yeah.






Trade ya a coffee maker for a coozie . . .



It's MINE now !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief,
> I always carry a roll of Bounty towels, 2-3 bottles of Dasani water, a pair of Rockport shoes and a spare pair of bluejeans on the back seat of my truck for situations such as this.  It all came in handy as my jeans were fairly red from my left knee downward on the front.  My boot was really nasty inside as well. When I managed to get back to my truck, I had to take my boots off and my jeans and that dang cold 25-30 MPH wind had me freezing and even thinking in a "tenor voice" at the time.  I used the towels to wipe as quickly as possible and then used the cold water soaked on the towels and held it tight against my leg to try to get the bleeding to stop.  I ultimately wrapped three layers of paper towels around my knee and I used black electrical tape (I always keep a roll in my truck) to put around the towels above and below my knee.  This held everything in place until I ultimately drove home.  I used about 1/2 roll of paper towels before I got everything finally stopped and cleaned up.  After that, I still had to go to my elderly relative's house and write out several checks for him to pay his normal monthly bills and then have him decide what he needed for lunch and also what ever groceries etc that he needed for the next two weeks.
> 
> Last Friday morning, my leg was itching like crazy and I just scratched it to soothe it with my fingers.   I barely scratched a very small little place with the skin barely abraded on the side of my calf of my left leg and I didn't realize it until I saw blood on the kitchen floor a few minutes later and I had to find where it was coming from.  I had to used paper towels with a large piece of ice melting inside of it and hold it on that small scratch to finally get the bleeding stopped that day.  I had to ultimately use a large Band-Aid on it and I left it on there    until last night before taking it off.
> ...



I know the feelin Mike, but I'm not as prepared as you. It is very aggravating trying to stop the leak. I had some of those really good band-aids, the cloth type,  and had gotten a purty good scratch on the calf of my leg out doing some yard work.

I finally got the blood stopped and applied one of the larger band aids. I was taking a shower a week later and realized it was still there after about 6 showers.  It still hurt removing that joker a week later in the shower as it pulled most of the leg hairs off my calf.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trade ya a coffee maker for a coozie . . .
> 
> 
> 
> It's MINE now !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Morning Keebs, Quackbro and Mrs. H. Quackbro you ever get them ruts in Champs yard fixed?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Quackbro and Mrs. H. Quackbro you ever get them ruts in Champs yard fixed?


May I borrow your avatar for lunch?  It's making me hongray!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Quackbro and Mrs. H. Quackbro you ever get them ruts in Champs yard fixed?



He's waitin on you to sell him the knife.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Blood ain't gonna like this, but I'm already seeing dandelions blooming.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood ain't gonna like this, but I'm already seeing dandelions blooming.


dandelion tea on tap this summer?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

You sure can Keebs. We fried some up Saturday night. Jeff if you happen to see Quack before I do tell him the answer is still NO!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trade ya a coffee maker for a coozie . . .
> 
> 
> 
> It's MINE now !!!





Jeff C. said:


> Blood ain't gonna like this, but I'm already seeing dandelions blooming.



My jonnyquills are bout to bust open.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You sure can Keebs. We fried some up Saturday night. Jeff if you happen to see Quack before I do tell him the answer is still NO!


 I so need to get my fish cooker out, I have all kinds of fish & seafood in the freezer that does NOT need to get freeza burnt!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My jonnyquills are bout to bust open.


I think we're in for another  weather year.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Blood ain't gonna like this, but I'm already seeing dandelions blooming.



Come to my house. They are already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> dandelion tea on tap this summer?



Would you like some LCB crab grass wit dat? 



Moonpie1 said:


> You sure can Keebs. We fried some up Saturday night. Jeff if you happen to see Quack before I do tell him the answer is still NO!



X10 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My jonnyquills are bout to bust open.



You should be  That is a harbinger of Spring.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Come to my house. They are already.



Bout time to spray ain't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Expense reports, Docu Sign forms, emails, phone calls.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Expense reports, Docu Sign forms, emails, phone calls.....


coaches letters, employee tax advizin, sponsor lettes, phone calls, never ends, does it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Expense reports, Docu Sign forms, emails, phone calls.....



Dang, thanks for the reminder. I gotta send out a few W9's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

W 2's, W9's, 1099, 1096, etc, etc, etc. Then they all bring it back to us to do taxes. Nope never ends.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Well, lookadare. HEY! 
mrs. hornet22, Nitram4891+


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeh


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> coaches letters, employee tax advizin, sponsor lettes, phone calls, never ends, does it?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, thanks for the reminder. I gotta send out a few W9's





mrs. hornet22 said:


> W 2's, W9's, 1099, 1096, etc, etc, etc. Then they all bring it back to us to do taxes. Nope never ends.



  

I done kicked a hornets nest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I done kicked a hornets nest.



It aint THAT funny...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, lookadare. HEY!
> mrs. hornet22, Nitram4891+


 Where'd he go?


Jeff C. said:


> I done kicked a hornets nest.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Pickin up sticks, back ain't likin it. My yard is good, it's the ol home place that's covered up. 

Got all the documents, emails, etc., done. Maybe pick up more tomorrow. 

Gotta shake out about 75-80 bales of pine straw, maybe I can get da Messican to hep me....I am white privileged after all.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud?





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Pickin up sticks, back ain't likin it. My yard is good, it's the ol home place that's covered up.
> 
> Got all the documents, emails, etc., done. Maybe pick up more tomorrow.
> 
> Gotta shake out about 75-80 bales of pine straw, maybe I can get da Messican to hep me....I am white privileged after all.


75 - 80??????? dddaaaaaaaaang


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2017)

That's a lot of skraw


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> 75 - 80??????? dddaaaaaaaaang





Wycliff said:


> That's a lot of skraw



10-4, and it sucks gettin around shrubbery. Fortunately, I have a lot of just open area to cover also. I can stand up doing those areas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> 75 - 80??????? dddaaaaaaaaang



What? My front yard takes 50 and it is a relatively small front yard. But I'm lazy and cheap. I pay the drive through the neighborhood guys $4 a bale to deliver and spread it twice a year. I can't buy it and spread it that cheap, and what they bring is the pretty red long leaf pine stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? My front yard takes 50 and it is a relatively small front yard. But I'm lazy and cheap. I pay the drive through the neighborhood guys $4 a bale to deliver and spread it twice a year. I can't buy it and spread it that cheap, and what they bring is the pretty red long leaf pine stuff.



That's exactly what I need, but rarely see them round here. I just happened to catch them once and got them to do the 50 they had left on the trailer. Small bales, but beautiful clean stuff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2017)

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood . .



Quacks playing dead people videos.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quacks playing dead people videos.





Most all the good ones are dead . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

This one's not......................yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood . .





Afternoon Quackbro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quackbro.



He left us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This one's not......................yet.




That's one funeral I won't miss . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quackbro.




Hiya Chiefgro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>





OH Snaaaaaaaap !!!!  That dood was hilarious !!!  Kinda reminds me of this guy, RIP...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? My front yard takes 50 and it is a relatively small front yard. But I'm lazy and cheap. I pay the drive through the neighborhood guys $4 a bale to deliver and spread it twice a year. I can't buy it and spread it that cheap, and what they bring is the pretty red long leaf pine stuff.


You're sounding like Quack, hiring out the work, can't hide $$$


Hooked On Quack said:


> Most all the good ones are dead . .


 ain't that the truth?

Ok, time to hit the clock, later folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Evening Quackbro, Keebs,Wy, Miggy and Jeff. Hey Quack........NO!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Keebs,Wy, Miggy and Jeff. Hey Quack........NO!!!





Mebbe ???  Leave it to me in your will ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You're sounding like Quack, hiring out the work, can't hide $$$


No Shugums. 

I had to explain this to my math major brainiac brother n law. Took him two years to get it. 

Take what you make an hour, that is what your hourly worth is. If you pay $3.50 a bale for pinestraw. $3.75 with tax, and you make $10 an hour and it takes you two hours to spread the pinestraw and dress the edges then you have just saved yourself 5 cents a bale by not hiring it out. 

I've gotta save a lot more than 5 cents a bale to do it myself and blow black junk out of my nose for the next 4 hours and eat a bottle tylenol to sooth my old fat back. 

Of course, I make #13.50 an hour so I'm saving 55 cents a bale by letting them do it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Keebs,Wy, Miggy and Jeff. Hey Quack........NO!!!



Evenin Moon. Hows dat hoe doin?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hoe is fine Miggy! I saw the pic, priceless!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Nice 8 point hit by a car about half mile from the house... I hate it when that happens!



There was a nice 10 pointer at the gym that I'd hit.

afternoon moonbro

anyone else around?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hoe is fine Miggy! I saw the pic, priceless!



Tag done good postin that one up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 31, 2017)

Wifey cooking up some venison cube steak, onions, n white gravy in the 90 yr old black iron skillet  !!! Peas n garlic smashed taters on the side !! 


I gotz to head to work, good evening bro's !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

see quack and wy peeking in the window


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> anyone else around?



Nope.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

so you're eyewrecken square?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2017)

Yep, I'm here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

wy,  are you working?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wy,  are you working?



Yes sir, till 7p


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 31, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, till 7p



wish all forums weren't blocked at work now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm in n out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm back. Been outside in the shed. Mz. R said tomorrow is trash day so I chunked so more stuff. Still got a lots more stuff to go through!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wish all forums weren't blocked at work now.



Make a VPN 

http://mods-n-hacks.gadgethacks.com/how-to/make-virtual-private-network-0138791/


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm back. Been outside in the shed. Mz. R said tomorrow is trash day so I chunked so more stuff. Still got a lots more stuff to go through!



Burnin sticks and old rotten limbs, logs. Bout got it whipped, but still have big bonfire to burn up. Maybe Friday night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Burnin sticks and old rotten limbs, logs. Bout got it whipped, but still have big bonfire to burn up. Maybe Friday night.



Gonna roast some marshmallers? From 50 ft away.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 31, 2017)

Won't be long and I'll be outta here till tomorrow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

Brefast for suppah. 

maple brown sugar sarsage links, fried aig wif da yoke a little runny and some toast to sop it all up wif.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hoe is fine Miggy! I saw the pic, priceless!



H22 saved a piece of the Egyptian tent that exploded with water with a hook on the end to use just like that hoe. I hope Jag gets some good $$ from the rest of it. All the pics of the campfire has the dead tent in the background.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 saved a piece of the Egyptian tent that exploded with water with a hook on the end to use just like that hoe. I hope Jag gets some good $$ from the rest of it. All the pics of the campfire has the dead tent in the background.


When you gonna post your pics up?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> When you gonna post your pics up?



I neva even looked at my phone the whole time we were there. I did bring my "fancy camera" it stayed in the truck. That how I like it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 31, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I neva even looked at my phone the whole time we were there. I did bring my "fancy camera" it stayed in the truck. That how I like it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna roast some marshmallers? From 50 ft away.



No, but probly sizzle a few wienies and hams.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2017)

Top of the mernin lads


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 1, 2017)

Morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning.



Just noticed the forum clock is off


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 1, 2017)

Is it still morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Is it still morning?



It is in 30055

brewing not boiling


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2017)

Morning Robert...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Morning Gobble, Dave and Bloodbro. 52 degrees at 31220. Dave did you have to wat long at the likker sto yesterday morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Robert...



evening Jason


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Dave and Bloodbro. 52 degrees at 31220. Dave did you have to wat long at the likker sto yesterday morning?



close to that in 30055


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2017)

45 in Cartersville.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hope you don't pull hard time for the water balloon jobs Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2017)

Come on 7am


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 1, 2017)

Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Dave, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler Nation.

Coffee does sound good this morning and I hope that it gets me wide awake soon as I've got lots of things to get done today before that 5:30 AM flight in the morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Morning blood, gobblein, Moon, EE, and LGD.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Morning EE and Jeff. Hump is on us.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Jeff. Hump is on us.



Mornin Moon, yessir I'm feeling back to normal schedule today somewhat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Jeff. Hump is on us.



morning ee, chief,

moon the hump is definitely here to climb


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Question?, would it matter if I used an 'exterior enamel' on a section of interior window trim behind my kitchen faucet. I'm installing a new sink and faucet today and already have a quart of exterior enamel in the ultra pure white with primer and paint in one? 

Or, should I go buy a quart of interior latex paint?

I found this: http://www.differencebetween.net/science/chemistry-science/difference-between-enamel-and-paint/


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Sounds like I may need to sand/scuff it up if I do use it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2017)

If the color matches with the surrounding windows it should be ok. But I'm not very experienced in painting. Maybe someone can chime in and help. I would probably use it just because of convenience.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> If the color matches with the surrounding windows it should be ok. But I'm not very experienced in painting. Maybe someone can chime in and help. I would probably use it just because of convenience.



That's exactly why I was considering it Moon. I thought I had some interior latex, but haven't located it yet. Gonna dig into my paint a little deeper and see if I can save a trip.

It's just the bottom piece of window trim behind the faucet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Bought the sink and faucet last night, thought I had some interior latex, so didn't get any.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Also, if it was painted prior to installing sink and faucet which I have now, I could install faucet to sink before dropping into counter top hole making the install much simpler.

Just thinking out loud.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

I've already installed a new faucet on existing sink while in place and that was a major pain in the butt due to clearance underneath and laying on back in cabinet under sink.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah I just recently had to work on a faucet in one of our bathrooms. Not much room under a vanity for an old fat man! Now MzR is wanting a new faucet for the kitchen! At least there is a little more room under it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Guess I'll head to HD, need some other stuff anyway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2017)

Turkey's are firing off this morning.. What a beautiful sound


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2017)

Moanin younguns. 
Gotta get spiffed up and go to signing day for a buddy of mines son. He's gettin a full ride to be a Citadel Bulldog


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moanin younguns.
> Gotta get spiffed up and go to signing day for a buddy of mines son. He's gettin a full ride to be a Citadel Bulldog



Purty cool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moanin younguns.
> Gotta get spiffed up and go to signing day for a buddy of mines son. He's gettin a full ride to be a Citadel Bulldog




Is that the kid you told me about ??  



Morning bro's !!!  Busy night, but not bad. Gotta work the weekend .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Morning Miggy and Quackbro. That's a good deal Miggy. Congrats to the young man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that the kid you told me about ??
> 
> 
> 
> Morning bro's !!!  Busy night, but not bad. Gotta work the weekend .



Mornin, dang it man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Quackbro. That's a good deal Miggy. Congrats to the young man!





Good morning Moonbro, knife ???


Working on the stooped ice maker . . not what I wanna do after being up for over 16 hrs..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Lookin for new kitchen cabinet-drawer pulls(handles) to spiff it up......there's millions of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning Moonbro, knife ???
> 
> 
> Working on the stooped ice maker . . not what I wanna do after being up for over 16 hrs..



Heard dat, My fridge is trickling water from inside down into the bottom. Minor trickle, but having to soak it up with paper towels.....gotta call somebody for that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that the kid you told me about ??


Yep, that's him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2017)

Twitter just sent it out (they have to sign the real contract by 7am) signing day is just for show. But what a show!!!

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Welcome Dalton Owens from Monroe, Georgia!!! #FireThoseCannons pic.twitter.com/5cdnh4kwWz</p>— CitadelFootball (@CitadelFootball) February 1, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Moanin younguns.
> Gotta get spiffed up and go to signing day for a buddy of mines son. He's gettin a full ride to be a Citadel Bulldog



 Both of Chris' cousins played feetsball for them. The dad played for UGA and the mom was a UGA cheerleader. GO both Bulldogs!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2017)

Rise Up!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Rise Up!!!!


I don't wanaa!!



















































 Oh, goot mornin, folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I don't wanaa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to, butt still sittin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

Holler lata....y'all have a goodun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey. Hey. Hey!!!!!! Busy day!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

The heck with this ice making fixing, I'm calling in a professional !!! 



Looks like it's gonna be a all dayer, again . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning





Hiya Wygrow !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2017)

Chief I've used exterior enamel inside. As long as it is compatible with the base coat I haven't had any problems


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Chief I've used exterior enamel inside. As long as it is compatible with the base coat I haven't had any problems





Wygrow couldn't paint his buttocks with both hands.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2017)

I know how it feels to be Quack. I am truckless.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey cooking up some venison cube steak, onions, n white gravy in the 90 yr old black iron skillet  !!! Peas n garlic smashed taters on the side !!
> 
> 
> I gotz to head to work, good evening bro's !!!





Dangit MAN !!!  Those garlic taters liked to had kilt me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Heard dat, My fridge is trickling water from inside down into the bottom. Minor trickle, but having to soak it up with paper towels.....gotta call somebody for that.



Be careful with that. We had a small leak in the ice maker tube. Who knows how long, but we are having to replace the floor in the great room halfway down the hall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I know how it feels to be Quack. I am truckless.





Dood, you got more hotrod trucks than a lil bit !!! 

I love 'em, used to play, but nowhere near your league.


I've got a candybutt -250 that gets stuck on wet grass.


Gonna be fo sale soon as I find another ride.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2017)

Is this thing on... testing.. test 1. 2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Be careful with that. We had a small leak in the ice maker tube. Who knows how long, but we are having to replace the floor in the great room halfway down the hall.





Insurance gonna cover it ??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2017)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dood, you got more hotrod trucks than a lil bit !!!
> 
> I love 'em, used to play, but nowhere near your league.
> 
> ...



Sold my red dually. I have to buy another pull my toy truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit MAN !!!  Those garlic taters liked to had kilt me.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Insurance gonna cover it ??



Nope. Don't know how long the pin hole leak had been there.  And yes a professional installed it. You just neva know. That leak had to have been there for a long time to cause all that damage. H22 pops ice now and will NEVA have another ice maker.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Don't know how long the pin hole leak had been there.  And yes a professional installed it. You just neva know. That leak had to have been there for a long time to cause all that damage. H22 pops ice now and will NEVA have another ice maker.



Mine done the same thing. Luckily i caught it before any real damage. Thats been prob. 5 years ago. Me and Mrs. V been popping ice ever since.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2017)

Quack, why dont you like your Ford?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Quack, why dont you like your Ford?





Love the interior/exterior/diesel, just don't like the 250 ride, I'm use to Cadillaking  in a GM 1500, knew this before I bought it, but 


Cheap knee grow can't turn a deal down . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Sold my red dually. I have to buy another pull my toy truck.





Holla at me, 250 will flat pull a load.  Gonna put a new set of Michelin AT's on it, and have a set of Nitto AT's with at least 40k remaining.. That's over 2k in tires.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Holla at me, 250 will flat pull a load.  Gonna put a new set of Michelin AT's on it, and have a set of Nitto AT's with at least 40k remaining.. That's over 2k in tires.


juss cain't hide $$$


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2017)

LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!

Iron skillet fried cheekun, black beans & rice....... a side of watah.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

The boy just passed his certification at his new job. He is certified in more things than I can count. Aint no stoppin the boy.

He said disability my FOOT. Watch this!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy just passed his certification at his new job. He is certified in more things than I can count. Aint no stoppin the boy.
> 
> He said disability my FOOT. Watch this!


 Whhhoooo Hoooooo go Cody!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Keebs said:


> LUNCH CALL!!!!!!!
> 
> Iron skillet fried cheekun, black beans & rice....... a side of watah.........



Yum. Same here sept I gots smoked sausage, black beans, yeller rice and a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

Smoking a turkey for the wife to make churkey salad for a wedding shower . . 



Oh please goot Lawd, don't lemme screw this up . .


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smoking a turkey for the wife to make churkey salad for a wedding shower . .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please goot Lawd, don't lemme screw this up . .



Did you light the smoker


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smoking a turkey for the wife to make churkey salad for a wedding shower . .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please goot Lawd, don't lemme screw this up . .




Were those ya'll spiced crackers at camp? Chris keeps talking bout em. Wants to makes some.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yum. Same here sept I gots smoked sausage, black beans, yeller rice and a dollop of sour cream.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Smoking a turkey for the wife to make churkey salad for a wedding shower . .
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please goot Lawd, don't lemme screw this up . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Were those ya'll spiced crackers at camp? Chris keeps talking bout em. Wants to makes some.




Yes mam, cheapest/best thang you'll eva make !!!





Wycliff said:


> Did you light the smoker





I think so bro  . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Holla at me, 250 will flat pull a load.  Gonna put a new set of Michelin AT's on it, and have a set of Nitto AT's with at least 40k remaining.. That's over 2k in tires.



Found me a new Chevy fourdoor fourwheel drive dually red with the Duramax. Just dont know if its worth the divorce to go get it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes mam, cheapest/best thang you'll eva make !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good deal. Found the recipe in the cafe. 
We had a whole box of saltines and Cody came home the other night with 2 more. Said they were on sale. 
I'm gonna make a bunch of those crackers for Super Bowl Weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Found me a new Chevy fourdoor fourwheel drive dually red with the Duramax. Just dont know if its worth the divorce to go get it.



Tell Mz. V I said HEY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Found me a new Chevy fourdoor fourwheel drive dually red with the Duramax. Just dont know if its worth the divorce to go get it.





You can always gettanudder wife . . .




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good deal. Found the recipe in the cafe.
> We had a whole box of saltines and Cody came home the other night with 2 more. Said they were on sale.
> I'm gonna make a bunch of those crackers for Super Bowl Weekend!





Thought you knew how to make 'em ???


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell Mz. V I said HEY!



this x's 2


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can always gettanudder wife . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said ya'lls was betta.
I put dill, garlic powder, onion salt and ranch in mine and use oyster crackers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can always gettanudder wife . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I told her we could always live in the truck. We cant race the house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Both of Chris' cousins played feetsball for them. The dad played for UGA and the mom was a UGA cheerleader. GO both Bulldogs!



Yes. Learnt sumpin today. The Citadel Bulldog, General, bloodline is from UGA V at Georgia. Interestin stuff. 

This boys gonna be a head buster as the biggest recruit, at 6'2" 302 lbs. He was also named GACA Defensive player of the year for the second year in a row last night. 

Can't wait to hang out in Charlston and watch some Bulldog feetsball. 

Here's an Athens online write up and video interview with him if you'd like to see it:
http://onlineathens.com/oconee/2017-02-01/prince-avenue-christian-s-dalton-owens-signs-citadel


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2017)

I made mine similar to Quacks recipe, but cut the oil down to less than a 1/8 of a cup


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Evening everyone. Beautiful afternoon!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everyone. Beautiful afternoon!


 Only would be better if the time was set "right"!

Later Folks!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2017)

5:45


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I made mine similar to Quacks recipe, but cut the oil down to less than a 1/8 of a cup



I used the whole cup and had to add more crackers. That's not a bad thing.  GON be good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes. Learnt sumpin today. The Citadel Bulldog, General, bloodline is from UGA V at Georgia. Interestin stuff.
> 
> This boys gonna be a head buster as the biggest recruit, at 6'2" 302 lbs. He was also named GACA Defensive player of the year for the second year in a row last night.
> 
> ...


Saw that! 
H22 corrected me. One of em went to West Point and played Defensive end (what I played in college)  
He always corrects me when he see's my post.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Howdy Wy, Mrs. H and Miggy. Gonna fix fish tacos tonight.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2017)

Can't believe your having fish Mp


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy, Mrs. H and Miggy. Gonna fix fish tacos tonight.



We'z having fried pork chops, chicken for the futuregrandbabymama, mash-r-taters, zipper peas and corn bread. 
Gonna let Quacks crackers sit a little bit. Speaking of Quack...... I hope he aint fell asleep on the smoked turkey.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z having fried pork chops, chicken for the futuregrandbabymama, mash-r-taters, zipper peas and corn bread.
> Gonna let Quacks crackers sit a little bit. Speaking of Quack...... I hope he aint fell asleep on the smoked turkey.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 1, 2017)

Just a quick drive by to say I hope all of you will stay out of trouble while I'm gone back to Texas.  I also hope that I make it back in one piece as well.  I am not looking forward to this trip at all BUT it has to be done and it might be my last trip to Texas for a LONGGGGGGG time.  

Gonna leave really early in the morning and I hope to be sleeping soon because I didn't get any restful sleep last night and I have been going wide-open all day long today.

Don't forget to hug your "significant other" and tell them that you LOVE THEM !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Saw that!
> H22 corrected me. One of em went to West Point and played Defensive end (what I played in college)
> He always corrects me when he see's my post.



MsH22, you played Defensive end in college?   I'm impressed.


EE,  safe trip

miggy,  that young man will make an impact

Chief,  exterior will work but you need to ruff up the surface and/or use TSP as a prep to take the shine off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 1, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a quick drive by to say I hope all of you will stay out of trouble while I'm gone back to Texas.  I also hope that I make it back in one piece as well.  I am not looking forward to this trip at all BUT it has to be done and it might be my last trip to Texas for a LONGGGGGGG time.
> 
> Gonna leave really early in the morning and I hope to be sleeping soon because I didn't get any restful sleep last night and I have been going wide-open all day long today.
> 
> Don't forget to hug your "significant other" and tell them that you LOVE THEM !!!!!


ALWAYS. And I aint shy to tell these folks on here I love em. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, you played Defensive end in college?   I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> EE,  safe trip
> ...



Yes sir. Also was on special teams.  I intercepted a ball once and ran it back for a TD. That was a long, long time ago.  It was stupid flag feetsball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 1, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a quick drive by to say I hope all of you will stay out of trouble while I'm gone back to Texas.  I also hope that I make it back in one piece as well.  I am not looking forward to this trip at all BUT it has to be done and it might be my last trip to Texas for a LONGGGGGGG time.
> 
> Gonna leave really early in the morning and I hope to be sleeping soon because I didn't get any restful sleep last night and I have been going wide-open all day long today.
> 
> Don't forget to hug your "significant other" and tell them that you LOVE THEM !!!!!



Safe travels EE, stay calm.....



gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, you played Defensive end in college?   I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> EE,  safe trip
> ...



Appreciate it gobblein, figured I would. 

Saw where Wybro chimed in also, thanks.

Anyway, my day was nothin but a fiasco. Didn't even get to the paint part. went to place SS sink in hole just to see how it looked and would not fit. Should've pulled it out right then, but nooooo, tried to MAKE it fit. Not only did it not fit broke my old composite getting it out.  



Might as well call it a night, got some figgerin to do now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 1, 2017)

Happy Therzdy


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2017)

speed da clock up please!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 2, 2017)

Morning Blood.  It looks like you are the only one working overnight.

Good Early Thursday morning.  Ya'll be safe.

MRS. H,  " I WUB YOU !!!!!!

I saw my shadow in the shower a little while ago and got so scared that I ran and jumped on a plane with a spare Ground Hog under each arm !!!!!!!


I have to admit that this is a trip that I never wanted to have to make.  

I hope to catch back up with all of you late next week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2017)

rough times for EE and Chief, stay calm and get it done.

morning blood


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z having fried pork chops, chicken for the futuregrandbabymama, mash-r-taters, zipper peas and corn bread.
> Gonna let Quacks crackers sit a little bit. Speaking of Quack...... I hope he aint fell asleep on the smoked turkey.




Smoked a turkey and a cheekun, turned out good.  Chipped 'em up for Dawn to make salat .  



It's 4 am , I gotz to crash...


Gonna go to a really HAWT pond bass fishing tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2017)

don't let the bedbugs bite quack


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 2, 2017)

Stoopid pier don't open for another 3 hours and 25 minutes. Having celebratory beers with the Jamaicans. These guys were very intelligent hard workers. Milwaukee next.  Brrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Safe travels EE. Dang Jeff sounds like some of my luck! You are turning into quite the cooking machine Quackbro. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Bloodbro don't be getting any bad ideas whilst porch sitting and hearing them great big humongous thunder chickens testifying! Dang Dave! Something just ain't right about boring a hole in the ice and fishing through it! Safe travels man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Stoopid pier don't open for another 3 hours and 25 minutes. Having celebratory beers with the Jamaicans. These guys were very intelligent hard workers. Milwaukee next.  Brrrrrrrrr....





Moonpie1 said:


> Safe travels EE. Dang Jeff sounds like some of my luck! You are turning into quite the cooking machine Quackbro. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Bloodbro don't be getting any bad ideas whilst porch sitting and hearing them great big humongous thunder chickens testifying! Dang Dave! Something just ain't right about boring a hole in the ice and fishing through it! Safe travels man.



LD, are you taking the Jamaicans with you to the frozen north?

moonbro, morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

Morning, working on plan B.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2017)

Good Morning, safe travels EE


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2017)

Happy Friday!!  Rise Up!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2017)

^^^  mud?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Morning Wy, Jeff and Hdm03.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning, working on plan B.



Going with the fat girl now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2017)

Mernin children..... Turkeys are talking again..... The temptation is real


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Don't do it Bloodbro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin children..... Turkeys are talking again..... The temptation is real



Jis go talk to them a little bit and explain what you expect out of them for this spring.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2017)

Moanin, not feelin dis *werk* thang today.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Moanin, not feelin dis *werk* thang today.........



You n me both. 

Wanna grab a bottle or three and go sit by the crick the rest of the day?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 2, 2017)

Good morning guys and gals!!!  It's  B.E.A.UT I FL DAY in Tifton


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2017)

Any of you ever visited Wyomings Shoshone national forest?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You n me both.
> 
> Wanna grab a bottle or three and go sit by the crick the rest of the day?



Caint do that... Then they gobble a lot of promises during the season and never show up.. I really want to get little miggy one on a strang!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Morning Boom Boom, Keebs, Miggy and Mrs. H. Bloodbro has the devil on his shoulder this morning trying to get him in trouble!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you ever visited Wyomings Shoshone national forest?



I have not.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You n me both.
> 
> Wanna grab a bottle or three and go sit by the crick the rest of the day?


You have no idea how good that sounds!!!  I think we could solve a whole lotta problems tweenxt us, don't you?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good morning guys and gals!!!  It's  B.E.A.UT I FL DAY in Tifton


ya'll must not have had the fog we had........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


I sho  you too!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Boom Boom, Keebs, Miggy and Mrs. H. Bloodbro has the devil on his shoulder this morning trying to get him in trouble!


Blood be walkin the fence, ain't he?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> You have no idea how good that sounds!!!  I think we could solve a whole lotta problems tweenxt us, don't you?



We would have the solution to whirled peas in no time flat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Any of you ever visited Wyomings Shoshone national forest?



You thinkin baout going 
Been to Laramie, Wyoming back when I was 17. I know we hiked up a snow covered mountain and THEY rock climbed down. I went the way I came up. 
Went to go skiing and the place was closed. 
Blizzard completely covered up the chalet with snow. We walked the slopes.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We would have the solution to whirled peas in no time flat.


And then some!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey....still in Cajun redneck engineering mode. If all else fails, get the blow torch or chainsaw out. 

Holler lata!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....still in Cajun redneck engineering mode. If all else fails, get the blow torch or chainsaw out.
> 
> Holler lata!



don't ferget your safety glasses ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Going with the fat girl now?







Morning bro's !!!  Tying on a white spinner bait, chrome/blue back Rattle Trap, and of course a plastic worm.  This place is loaded with big bass, dood caught a 14lber last year.  I'd love to catch a teenager, I've been stuck at 11lbs for years.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2017)

catch a teenager???  what the heck???


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 2, 2017)

pervert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> catch a teenager???  what the heck???





hdm03 said:


> pervert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

What's fo dinna ???


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2017)

Neighbor made a LCB last night, so that's what's for lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Neighbor made a LCB last night, so that's what's for lunch





Think that's what I'll do tonight, easy peezy !!! 


You ever try the Zattaran's liquid crab boil ??  It's off the chain good !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???


 Didn't have enough pizza left ova, gotta go find something in this rinky-dink town.............


Wycliff said:


> Neighbor made a LCB last night, so that's what's for lunch


oh that sounds sooooo goood!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think that's what I'll do tonight, easy peezy !!!
> 
> 
> You ever try the Zattaran's liquid crab boil ??  It's off the chain good !!!



Yes, but can't use it for a large crowd. It will make it a little to warm for some, but I do like it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2017)

Leftover creamy burrito casserole from earlier in da week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

I swear I could backlash a roll of toilet paper.  Haven't even gotten in the boat and backlashed a reel tying on a plug.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I swear I could backlash a roll of toilet paper.  Haven't even gotten in the boat and backlashed a reel tying on a plug.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

How you backlash a Zebyco 33 Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> How you backlash a Zebyco 33 Quackbro?





Abu Garcia Revo . .


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> How you backlash a Zebyco 33 Quackbro?



you have met him .....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna ???


Settled on a Wally World deli chef salad wif a side of cheekun wangs............. not bad, even splurged and got my Tracker washed at Mr. Bubbles and get him the *Deluxe* wash, he be stylin now!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Abu Garcia Revo . .


English man, ENGLISH!! and don't be dissin my zebco's there, BigN!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

Lunch = chili cheese dogs

Bout to starve to deaf.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

champ


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

Waitin on paint to dry ain't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

Where did this day go?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2017)

Afternoon Youngins. Coming to South Georgia next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins. Coming to South Georgia next week.



Holler @ me BO$$, we'll have lunch or dinner.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

Guess I'll go install faucet on new sink(that fits) while paint on window trim behind it dries.

Had to buy less expensive and not quite as nice of a SS sink. This one had a different type of mounting apparatus and hardware that worked in my sink opening. It's ok, but at least I don't have to cut the granite 1/8" all the way around.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins. Coming to South Georgia next week.



You stoppin by NEGA by chance
I missed the last one on a count of the boys surgery hick-up.
Life is good now! 
He be buyin a house and just got a promo on his new job today. Gittin his own office and stuff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I'll go install faucet on new sink(that fits) while paint on window trim behind it dries.
> 
> Had to buy less expensive and not quite as nice of a SS sink. This one had a different type of mounting apparatus and hardware that worked in my sink opening. It's ok, but at least I don't have to cut the granite 1/8" all the way around.



They having to replace the kitchen sink in the house Cody is buying. Them inspectors don't play. The futuregrandbabymama wanted one of them farm sinks. Realtor said wish on girl.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lunch = chili cheese dogs
> 
> Bout to starve to deaf.





Jeff C. said:


> champ





Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on paint to dry ain't all it's cracked up to be.





Jeff C. said:


> Where did this day go?


   Chief = keeping the fires burning.......


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Youngins. Coming to South Georgia next week.


 I know you'll breathe betta!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You stoppin by NEGA by chance
> I missed the last one on a count of the boys surgery hick-up.
> Life is good now!
> He be buyin a house and just got a promo on his new job today. _*Gittin his own office and stuff*_.


Movin on up in da world!!  Proud of da boy myself!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Go Cody! Heck yeah! Keebs should be along to say by shortly. Evening Mrs. H, Wy, Boss and Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2017)

The air is always better down there Keebs. mrs 22 I am bringing bout 3 Ky Billys with me, don't think you want them in NE Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2017)

Jeff I will give you a call.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2017)

Keebs I will drop off a little sumppin for you with Mud. Cant guarantee he will get it to you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2017)

afternoon drivelers

drizzling in 30055, just enough to get you damp without doing any good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Grrrrrrr. Sprained da ankle and took a good tumble. 

Getting old sux.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

Been raining/drizzling for a while here gobblein.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Grrrrrrr. Sprained da ankle and took a good tumble.
> 
> Getting old sux.



Don't get me started....knock on wood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Dang Miggy! I got tangled up cleaning up at the shop and busted my.........self too! Both knees and an elbow! Self medicating now!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2017)

Careful Miguel


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2017)

I fell yesterday and scuffed my knee, could have been a lot worse


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

6hrs bass fishing yielded 6 bass, biggest one around 5lbs.  Too much like work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Grrrrrrr. Sprained da ankle and took a good tumble.
> 
> Getting old sux.





Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Miggy! I got tangled up cleaning up at the shop and busted my.........self too! Both knees and an elbow! Self medicating now!





Wycliff said:


> I fell yesterday and scuffed my knee, could have been a lot worse





Somebody call a nurse, buncha a candy butts up in hera . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't get me started....knock on wood.


We aint' as young as we were when we first met. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Miggy! I got tangled up cleaning up at the shop and busted my.........self too! Both knees and an elbow! Self medicating now!


Ya gotta be tough to get old. 


Wycliff said:


> Careful Miguel


I'm tryin. 


Wycliff said:


> I fell yesterday and scuffed my knee, could have been a lot worse


Glad it wasn't


Hooked On Quack said:


> 6hrs bass fishing yielded 6 bass, biggest one around 5lbs.  Too much like work.


Buy em at da market.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 6hrs bass fishing yielded 6 bass, biggest one around 5lbs.  Too much like work.



I'm sure it was, after fixing backlash after each cast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I'm sure it was, after fixing backlash after each cast



No backlash, Quack uses a Zebco 33 Stainless.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> I'm sure it was, after fixing backlash after each cast





Didn't backlash one time, I amazed myself . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Bad thing is I fell behind the truck and Mz. R couldn't see me. Had to lay there a while and make sure nothing was broke. That's still better than working Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bad thing is I fell behind the truck and Mz. R couldn't see me. Had to lay there a while and make sure nothing was broke. That's still better than working Quackbro.





That sucks when you hafta lay there and wiggle your extremeties to make sure they work . .  Try it a 3am at work when there's nobody within miles of you, but CMC, and he just wants to lick ya . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bad thing is I fell behind the truck and Mz. R couldn't see me. Had to lay there a while and make sure nothing was broke. That's still better than working Quackbro.



Your hoe wasn't within reach?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sucks when you hafta lay there and wiggle your extremeties to make sure they work . .  Try it a 3am at work when there's nobody within miles of you, but CMC, and he just wants to lick ya . .



I woulda helped you up, but maybe licked you a time or two before I did.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody call a nurse, buncha a candy butts up in hera . .



nurse suga ain't been around in a loooong time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I woulda helped you up, but maybe licked you a time or two before I did.









You KNOW the LCB's gonna be good when it's got you sneezing !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hoe was in the truck and I was getting a ground level view of things. Weird accident!


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 2, 2017)

Ttyl I'm outta here for about 6 days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hoe was in the truck and I was getting a ground level view of things. Weird accident!


Gravity is real. #gravitymatters


Wycliff said:


> Ttyl I'm outta here for about 6 days


Have a goodun!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2017)

first ee now wy gone for a while.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 6hrs bass fishing yielded 6 bass, biggest one around 5lbs.  Too much like work.


A good day fishin is a good day. Period. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Bad thing is I fell behind the truck and Mz. R couldn't see me. Had to lay there a while and make sure nothing was broke. That's still better than working Quackbro.


Dang. Sounds like you got that black cloud H22 carries around with him. And the apple didn't fall far from the tree. The boy got it too.  


Hooked On Quack said:


> You KNOW the LCB's gonna be good when it's got you sneezing !!!


Yes sir ree bob!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2017)

I know this sounds weird, but every since my Mama went to Heaven things have been looking up for the boy. Oh LAWD she loved/spoiled him so much. Well, he was the only grand youngun out of 9 with her name sake.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2017)

Well. Lookadare^^^.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

Just checking in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 2, 2017)

I didn fall down!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn fall down!



Back home finally. Icing da ankle. Ice sux.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2017)

Miggy done got hurt?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 2, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Miggy done got hurt?



Gettin old didn't come with an instruction manual. 
I'm findin things out the hard way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gettin old didn't come with an instruction manual.
> I'm findin things out the hard way.



We wont venture to far from the house come turkey season


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gettin old didn't come with an instruction manual.
> I'm findin things out the hard way.



Healing takes longer toooooooo!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2017)

It is my Friday and I've got two days worth of things to get done.  grrrrrrrrr

getting started early so I need the go juice


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is my Friday and I've got two days worth of things to get done.  grrrrrrrrr
> 
> getting started early so I need the go juice



Morning G ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2017)

hey blood,

the coffee is ready  :grin:


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. You going to hunt grizz Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Bloodbro. You going to hunt grizz Blood?



Not yet...Maybe one day! I just want to go out west and see that part of the world


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2017)

Mornin Gobblebro, Moonbro, Bloodbro & Jeffbro. 

IT'S FRIDAYYYYYY


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Gobblebro, Moonbro, Bloodbro & Jeffbro.
> 
> IT'S FRIDAYYYYYY



Mornin Amigo, how's the ankle?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Morning Miggy and Jeff. I'm sure glad it's Friday to, too, two, tutu! After my tumble yesterday I feel like a truck runned over me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Amigo, how's the ankle?


Double the normal size and a funny color. Other than that and a little pain it's all hunky dory.


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Jeff. I'm sure glad it's Friday to, too, two, tutu! After my tumble yesterday I feel like a truck runned over me!


You gotta quit sparrin with that truck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Both Moonbro and Migbro is suffering! I can see it now... I'll be driving the community van coming to everyone's house to pick them up and take them to a doctor's appointment..... LOL its alright! I'd do that for you all in a heartbeat!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

I hope it don't come to that Blood! I surely thank you though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I hope it don't come to that Blood! I surely thank you though.



You got a while... When the time comes... I'm your man


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

No Quack er Wybro??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Cant sit on the porch.... To much temptation in the air!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Stupid Turkeys keep calling my name...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wybro said he is gonna be off for 6 days and Quackbro is sleeping it off. You could try ear plugs and muffs Bloodbro. But it's more fun to hear them! Be strong man!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Both Moonbro and Migbro is suffering! I can see it now... I'll be driving the community van coming to everyone's house to pick them up and take them to a doctor's appointment..... LOL its alright! I'd do that for you all in a heartbeat!



Stay close to the phone today, I'm gonna be cutting some granite with a diamond blade on a angle grinder in an awkward position with limited space and clearance.

Oh yeah, with no guard.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Stay close to the phone today, I'm gonna be cutting some granite with a diamond blade on a angle grinder in an awkward position with limited space and clearance.
> 
> Oh yeah, with no guard.



Dude... Yer askin for it... Might as well toss them ear plugs an safety glasses in the trash


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gloves and face shield Jeff? Watch them digits! We sound more like the walking wounded than drivelers!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Gloves and face shield Jeff? Watch them digits! We sound more like the walking wounded than drivelers!



Im checking the oil in the van right now!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Stay close to the phone today, I'm gonna be cutting some granite with a diamond blade on a angle grinder in an awkward position with limited space and clearance.
> 
> Oh yeah, with no guard.


 Oh no you don't!!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Gloves and face shield Jeff? Watch them digits! We sound more like the walking wounded than drivelers!


 so true as I limp into my office........ stoopid weather changes!


blood on the ground said:


> Im checking the oil in the van right now!


 you're a doll, darlin'!


 Mornin!!  RISE UP!!!!!! Go Falcons!!! (they are the ones from Georgia, right?)


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Good Friday morning Keebs! Hope I survive today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Oh no you don't!!!
> 
> so true as I limp into my office........ stoopid weather changes!
> 
> ...



KEEBS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mornin gimps. Hope ya'll feel betta. Just sit back in the recliners and enjoy all the Super Bowl Festivities this weekend!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. Can't figure this bunch out. Just because I came to work, don't mean that I actually want to work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Oh no you don't!!!
> 
> so true as I limp into my office........ stoopid weather changes!
> 
> ...



I nowed you loved me from hello ... And you sent me peppa jelly one time!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

My exact plans, with some cooking and dranking.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

More peppa jelly please


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> My exact plans, with some cooking and dranking.



We think alike


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Friday morning Keebs! Hope I survive today!


Meeee too, darlin', it's been a long week here too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> KEEBS.


JUST KIDDING!!!!!! I used to be a big Football fan, me, Mama and Daddy used to watch games, I tried to follow any player that wore "33"............ Steelers & Falcons were always my picks too!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Can't figure this bunch out. Just because I came to work, don't mean that I actually want to work!


 Same here!


blood on the ground said:


> I nowed you loved me from hello ... And you sent me peppa jelly one time!





blood on the ground said:


> More peppa jelly please


pm me your addy, I need to make some more any way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm presently getting up the nerve to do this.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm presently getting up the nerve to do this.


EMT's have been alerted and blood is on standby......... check in every 15 or so, can't let you bleed very long.......... lawd, you're gonna make me worry all freakin day, aren't you????


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

I would ask a Drivela for some help, but they all injured already and blood already drankin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> EMT's have been alerted and blood is on standby......... check in every 15 or so, can't let you bleed very long.......... lawd, you're gonna make me worry all freakin day, aren't you????



Probably, I ain't got no help rat now til later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm cutting it dry, so I have to make a visqueen tent to confine all the dust right in the area I'm cutting in. Have someone else in tent with me with shopvac sucking up dust as I cut. Older brother said he could help later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

The reason I decided to go ahead and cut it is because I don't like this cheaper SS sink I bought to replace the nice one that didn't fit.
This cheaper one fits, but I still can't get the pull down hardware that came with it to work. It has been a fiasco to say the least, as I was trying to find a way to make it work without having to cut the granite. 

I've done been back and forth to HD and Lowes about umpteen times already.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm cutting it dry, so I have to make a visqueen tent to confine all the dust right in the area I'm cutting in. Have someone else in tent with me with shopvac sucking up dust as I cut. Older brother said he could help later.


 then wait until later............


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

I hit a curb in MizT's car last night coming back from Lowes after buying a new faucet. MizT was with me too and we just had a brake job and an alignment done 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> then wait until later............



I'm so ready to be done with this freaking kitchen sink it ain't funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

Guess I'll go make a tent.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> My exact plans, with some cooking and dranking.



I can eat next week , the weekends R fer drankin' ....


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I'll go make a tent.



safety first Jeff Fa Fa ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm presently getting up the nerve to do this.





Nugefan said:


> I can eat next week , the weekends R fer drankin' ....




I've said it once, and I'll say it again. 
Fridays aint for goin places. Fridays is for drankin.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again.
> Fridays aint for goin places. Fridays is for drankin.





and y'all need to put Yargo on the list for March 30 till April 2nd , come Sat night and Lets eat around the fire ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Morning bro's !!! Last day off, gotta work the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm so ready to be done with this freaking kitchen sink it ain't funny.


patience!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Guess I'll go make a tent.


There ya go, be productive in a safe manner............ much better!


Nugefan said:


> I can eat next week , the weekends R fer drankin' ....


 ya got that right!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again.
> Fridays aint for goin places. Fridays is for drankin.


AMEN!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning bro's !!! Last day off, gotta work the weekend.


bless yo heart........... 

Hey, Mandy, in reference to what you said, a group of the City workers are getting together & going to Douglas bowling, we get "points" for participating in stuff with a program we have going to "Get Fit"...... I was the first to sign up for the next softball game, but when they put the bowling on a Friday night and add a lot of my co-workers, I said ............. Naaahhh Namastay to the house!
They have a couple of DD's, but they ain't the type I wanna be drankin around, knowwhatImean??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Thankin 'bout drankin . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout drankin . .


what's there to think about???


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey! Made it to Friday!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> what's there to think about???




Idunno ?? 





mudracing101 said:


> Hey! Made it to Friday!!




Happy Friday Mudgro !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still no truck here....sigh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Still no truck here....sigh


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idunno ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 need some idea's...................


mudracing101 said:


> Hey! Made it to Friday!!


But of course you did, you survived Thursday night!


mudracing101 said:


> Still no truck here....sigh


Quack, that you???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> and y'all need to put Yargo on the list for March 30 till April 2nd , come Sat night and Lets eat around the fire ....


Will do! 


Keebs said:


> patience!!!!
> 
> There ya go, be productive in a safe manner............ much better!
> 
> ...



Same page Sista!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey! Made it to Friday!!



Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Subway, it's what is for lunch............. and get points for eating there with other fellow city employee's.............. now, if they'll just get us a discount each month!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Grrrrrrrr, ice maker's not working . .


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, ice maker's not working . .



can't have no dranky without ice , you betta git to the sto ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

I can multi task Nuge. I've seen me do it before. Mud don't do like Quackbro and get one that will get stuck on wet grass! Left overs from last night. Mz. R made a chicken pot pie and a bunny puddin. Didn't you just work on that ice maker Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> can't have no dranky without ice , you betta git to the sto ...




Gotta bag in da freezer !! 



Moonpie1 said:


> I can multi task Nuge. I've seen me do it before. Mud don't do like Quackbro and get one that will get stuck on wet grass! Left overs from last night. Mz. R made a chicken pot pie and a bunny puddin. Didn't you just work on that ice maker Quackbro?




Yeah, I think that's what's wrong with it.  Got my bro coming over shortly to fix.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta bag in da freezer !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Good back up plan Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

I have not fallen down today . . .  yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Caught 1 bass on a 10" Berkley Gulp, 1 on a spinnerbait, 2 on a Shad Rap.  I will not fish out of another jon boat, most uncomfortable thing I've ever sat in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't do well in small boats either. Mine is 17ft and I do ok in it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Don't do well in small boats either. Mine is 17ft and I do ok in it.





My buttocks and back still hurt.  Riverhawk is ALOT more comfortable and stable.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

^^^^^^^Kang buttgro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Need to start using my CC Gator Trax.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

It would be a lot more comfortable for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

Still injury free, but I ain't did nuttin dangerous yet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Still injury free, but I ain't did nuttin dangerous yet.


 careful, you know good and well, you and I don't have to do anything dangerous to get hurt! (trip on air)


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

45 mo minutes!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

10 mo minutes!!!!!
Fixin to kick off a Falcon's Weekend! 

RISE UP! 


Anybody got any $ on da game


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

I know I shouldn't, but still laughing at my Moongro's rendition of falling down !!!  Half of 'em was in the Herbie Curbie ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dang Mrs. H, you gonna get a head start on me! Ain't got Quackbro's money to throw around. Sure would be nice for the Falcons to win thisun!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wish somebody would have had it on video! Still sore as all get out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wish somebody would have had it on video! Still sore as all get out!





You had Dawn "cackling" . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

At least I didn't have far to fall! Being vertically challenged as I am.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 3, 2017)

#RiseUp dribblers


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Mrs. H, you gonna get a head start on me! Ain't got Quackbro's money to throw around. Sure would be nice for the Falcons to win thisun!


Ought to be fun at the Cafe356 come Sunday evening. Even got the boy and his fiance  in on this one. We're bad influences. 


Nitram4891 said:


> #RiseUp dribblers


You know it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

They working on a power line in the crazy neighbors tennis court. Feeds power and cable to our house. They better not mess up.
The truck don't read Georgia Power on the side either. Double
Maybe they are just replacing the skreet light.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

I gotz $20 sez the Falcons blow it . . ??  Want some ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz $20 sez the Falcons blow it . . ??  Want some ???



I will get banded if I respond to that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I will get banded if I respond to that.





Guessing you all blow and no go ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Coupla ribeyes, steak fries, fried/grilt skrimp, kone on da cob, garden salad, garlic/cheese Texas toast,  going all low carb tonight . . 


Down to 205lbs and feeling a lil frisky . .  run Susie RUUUUN !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coupla ribeyes, steak fries, fried/grilt skrimp, kone on da cob, garden salad, garlic/cheese Texas toast,  going all low carb tonight . .
> 
> 
> Down to 205lbs and feeling a lil frisky . .  run Susie RUUUUN !!!



Oh Lawd.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz $20 sez the Falcons blow it . . ??  Want some ???



Closed out. Sorry. 
And that's not how this works. 
Gots a new skreet light.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coupla ribeyes, steak fries, fried/grilt skrimp, kone on da cob, garden salad, garlic/cheese Texas toast,  going all low carb tonight . .
> 
> 
> Down to 205lbs and feeling a lil frisky . .  run Susie RUUUUN !!!



I'll hold Susie for you if I can have a plate.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll hold Susie for you if I can have a plate.



oooooooooooooooo gross


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll hold Susie for you if I can have a plate.



Don't egg him on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> oooooooooooooooo gross



Hey, when it's a high hanging fastball you gotta at least swing at it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> oooooooooooooooo gross



 That's what I say.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 3, 2017)

5 ya'll!! Lets go!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, when it's a high hanging fastball you gotta at least swing at it.



swing batter batter


----------



## Keebs (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coupla ribeyes, steak fries, fried/grilt skrimp, kone on da cob, garden salad, garlic/cheese Texas toast,  going all low carb tonight . .
> 
> 
> Down to 205lbs and feeling a lil frisky . .  run Susie RUUUUN !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll hold Susie for you if I can have a plate.





gobbleinwoods said:


> oooooooooooooooo gross


Exaclty!


mudracing101 said:


> 5 ya'll!! Lets go!


 YAY!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll hold Susie for you if I can have a plate.





gobbleinwoods said:


> oooooooooooooooo gross








Ya'll ain't right . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll ain't right . .



YA'LL...........  I believe that should be You aint right in da head.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll ain't right . .



dah!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

What


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Just checking in. Kroger had rib eye loins 6.99 a lb. couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

So far, so good. Almost finished cleaning up my cuts down through hardy board and some othe junk under it. Cleanin up the corners, but battery on charge for skill and sawzaw.

Granite cut clean and no injuries....yet.

Jag has done a Great job assisting me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like I missed out on all the Friday afternoon fun. 

But, water will be running and draining through this sink tonight.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

*Getting happy.*

Got Pays marinade/wet rub on em. Gonna be goot with some shrooms and onions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh yeah, very little dust and debris too. Visqueen tent and Jag following about 2-3" away with shopvac worked great to keep it to bare minimum and confined with what little bit we did have.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sounds like you have been busy Jeff! And hopefully finish mishap free!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got Pays marinade/wet rub on em. Gonna be goot with some shrooms and onions.



You just had to do that to me, didn't ya Moonbro?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

WTG Jag! I know he was a big help!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry Jeff. BTW that's the 2nd BLD of the evening.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got Pays marinade/wet rub on em. Gonna be goot with some shrooms and onions.



Thats my favorite fruit


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 3, 2017)

I hear ya Bloodbro! One of mine too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> So far, so good. Almost finished cleaning up my cuts down through hardy board and some othe junk under it. Cleanin up the corners, but battery on charge for skill and sawzaw.
> 
> Granite cut clean and no injuries....yet.
> 
> Jag has done a Great job assisting me!


I've known you for a pretty good while and you are doing an awesome job with Jag.  


Moonpie1 said:


> Got Pays marinade/wet rub on em. Gonna be goot with some shrooms and onions.


Oh my my. We ordered Pizza for the kids. H22 brought home that Boston butt home in a cooler wrapped up and it smells good-ta-deff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've known you for a pretty good while and you are doing an awesome job with Jag.
> 
> Oh my my. We ordered Pizza for the kids. H22 brought home that Boston butt home in a cooler wrapped up and it smells good-ta-deff.



Tadeff huh


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

Long story... But my stepson from my first marriage just called me and him and his bride are headed toda horespital tonight.. Prolly gonna have another human cub before morning! 
Does that qualify me as a grandpa?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Long story... But my stepson from my first marriage just called me and him and his bride are headed toda horespital tonight.. Prolly gonna have another human cub before morning!
> Does that qualify me as a grandpa?



Oh my. You're too young to be a grandpa, but 
I'm old enough, but all I gots is grand dawggies.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2017)

Watching Super Bowl Pre-game.  I love me some Harry Cronnick, Jr. I think that was the last CD music I gave my precious Mama. 
He just pulled for the Patriots.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh my. You're too young to be a grandpa, but
> I'm old enough, but all I gots is grand dawggies.



Im 51 years ol...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2017)

good super bowl eve


----------



## cramer (Feb 4, 2017)

morning every buddy including the gimps
When I saw grandpa and BoG in one sentence it sent me to reading back
Y'all been busy drivelers yesterday Hope everyone has some Goodies

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (Feb 4, 2017)

Chief - You got room for a 14month old Black Lab?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> morning every buddy including the gimps
> When I saw grandpa and BoG in one sentence it sent me to reading back
> Y'all been busy drivelers yesterday Hope everyone has some Goodies
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G



yw cramer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2017)

Mornin! 

Got a house full this mornin. Eye reckon erybody got full of pizza and spent the night. Grand doggies up wiff me!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Morning Gobble , Cramer and Mrs. H.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2017)

2 babies. What does that mean...


----------



## cramer (Feb 4, 2017)

aerobics for slow drivelers
where's everybody at - the linament store?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

Mornin, feel like somebody beat me with a kitchen sink.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> Chief - You got room for a 14month old Black Lab?



Tempting, but not at this time Cramer. Thanks for asking though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, feel like somebody beat me with a kitchen sink.



It was juss a bad dream.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im 51 years ol...



No wayyy....fo real?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was juss a bad dream.



Bout the worse nightmare I've ever had, and it still ain't over. Didn't have all the drainage plumbing I needed.


----------



## cramer (Feb 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout the worse nightmare I've ever had, and it still ain't over. Didn't have all the drainage plumbing I needed.



Buckets r Us ?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Dang Jeff! That's turned into a JOB! Usually the way some of my projects go!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, feel like somebody beat me with a kitchen sink.



Not enough coffee in your Irish Cream?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've known you for a pretty good while and you are doing an awesome job with Jag.
> 
> Oh my my. We ordered Pizza for the kids. H22 brought home that Boston butt home in a cooler wrapped up and it smells good-ta-deff.



Thank you, but To be honest, he's done a better job with me. I know it sounds stupid, but I believe that's why the Good Lord blessed me with him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No wayyy....fo real?


That's what I was thinkin. He don't look no 51. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Jeff! That's turned into a JOB! Usually the way some of my projects go!


Welcome to the world of H22's projects. 


Jeff C. said:


> Thank you, but To be honest, he's done a better job with me. I know it sounds stupid, but I believe that's why the Good Lord blessed me with him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

cramer said:


> Buckets r Us ?







Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Jeff! That's turned into a JOB! Usually the way some of my projects go!



If you only knew Moon, I have never in my life seen anything like it. 

Seriously, my old kitchen sink is sitting in the garage right now and I could install it in 20 minutes with the hardware provided with it. I did it the other night when the first SS sink I had wouldn't fit, so I put it back in.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not enough coffee in your Irish Cream?



I'll probably kill the 1/2 bottle of Macallan when I finally get this thing plumbed up.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hope you can get it straightened out Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

Hard to believe, but I returned 2 sink drain and strainers to Lowes last night because they were a Satin finish Stainless Steel. I didn't really notice it in my haste to get them the other night. When I returned them last night because my sink is not a satin finish, just SS finish, the dude said, that's $70.00 some odd dollars back to your Lowes card. I said, what? $70.00 dollars? He said yeah $36.00 each.

I went back to the plumbing and grabbed a 2 Pak of SS steel finish for a total of $14.98. 

Watchout what you are purchasing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope you can get it straightened out Jeff!



Yep, my old sink had the drains in the inside back corners, new ones are centered. I liked it because it kept all my drainage towards the rear of the cabinet under the sink. Room for more junk under it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

Mernin... No baybay yet! Fixin to go cruise Cabelas then ride over go Academy and make a purchase.... New turkey calls are in my future


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

Coffee seems extra good this Mornin, thanks gobblein.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffee seems extra good this Mornin, thanks gobblein.



Yep going down smoof


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Turkey calls are like fishing lures Bloodbro. Most are designed to catch fishermen and bag hunters! But I always seem to have to have some new ones! Yep Jeff the Java hit the spot today for sure. Gobble hooked us up! A friend came by to borrow a pot and burner for a small LCB. He brought me and Mz. R Chic Filet biskets. Didn't even have to cook this morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> If you only knew Moon, I have never in my life seen anything like it.
> 
> Seriously, my old kitchen sink is sitting in the garage right now and I could install it in 20 minutes with the hardware provided with it. I did it the other night when the first SS sink I had wouldn't fit, so I put it back in.
> 
> ...



Good, when you're done with that come up my way for a day and we can plumb up a terlet and a vessel sink I have to do down the road about 3 minutes. I'll buy you your very own new bottle of 25 year McCallan for that one, plus feed you some cow or something.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Turkey calls are like fishing lures Bloodbro. Most are designed to catch fishermen and bag hunters! But I always seem to have to have some new ones! Yep Jeff the Java hit the spot today for sure. Gobble hooked us up! A friend came by to borrow a pot and burner for a small LCB. He brought me and Mz. R Chic Filet biskets. Didn't even have to cook this morning!



Im not a multi call hunter! I purchase a three pack of diaphragm calls each year and thats it. No slate no box calls. I find that my best call sometimes is my hand scratching the ground a little... But to each his own


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im not a multi call hunter! I purchase a three pack of diaphragm calls each year and thats it. No slate no box calls. I find that my best call sometimes is my hand scratching the ground a little... But to each his own



You orta see him strut when he does that scratchin with his hand too!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, when you're done with that come up my way for a day and we can plumb up a terlet and a vessel sink I have to do down the road about 3 minutes. I'll buy you your very own new bottle of 25 year McCallan for that one, plus feed you some cow or something.



I'd like to bid on this joby job job


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You orta see him strut when he does that scratchin with his hand too!!!



Theyz a song about it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd like to bid on this joby job job



I didn't know you drank McCallan?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Theyz a song about it



How bout a video?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep going down smoof


Kang X2 right therea. ^^ 


Moonpie1 said:


> Turkey calls are like fishing lures Bloodbro. Most are designed to catch fishermen and bag hunters! But I always seem to have to have some new ones! Yep Jeff the Java hit the spot today for sure. Gobble hooked us up! A friend came by to borrow a pot and burner for a small LCB. He brought me and Mz. R Chic Filet biskets. Didn't even have to cook this morning!


You deserve a break today. Wait, that's the RONG song for Chic Filet. 
H22 juss had to cook the futuregrandbabymama some bacon this mornin. Spoils her rotten. 
More company on there way to the Cafe356 today! 
H22 putting the other two new tires on the camper( did two last weekend) and we'll be go to go for the next 7 years!  Now maybe we can park it in the lot and I can have my driveway back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2017)

Chief, that is how all my plumbing adventures so.   More windshield time and walking the isles at hardware store than I care to admit.

MsH22, two babies means lots of providing others with cake.

miggy, seems lots of folks like macallen

blood, I like diaphragms too but seem to carry half a store's calls in the vest and never use them.

sure is chilly out there this morning.   came back in after 20 minutes for a heavier coat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kang X2 right therea. ^^
> 
> You deserve a break today. Wait, that's the RONG song for Chic Filet.
> H22 juss had to cook the futuregrandbabymama some bacon this mornin. Spoils her rotten.
> ...



Nic dun said we can't claim kang no mo...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2017)

Afternoon bro's !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2017)

Howdy Quack.

FYI to all on the Driveler. The Spring Dutch Oven Gathering is set. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=891947


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2017)

Feels good outside !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2017)

bees a little chilly even running the chain saw cutting branches out of the hay field.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

Setting at 50 in the 30132


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2017)

Ordered a whole Broadbent Country ham yesterday, that stuff is off the chain good !!  Can't wait til it gets here !! 


Thanks to KYdawg for turning us on to it !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 4, 2017)

Quack,  you about to head in?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack,  you about to head in?





Yessir, I usually leave the shack around 6:15, drive the speed limit, get there at 6:45.  22 miles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 4, 2017)

Somebody hava BLD for me !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

Diet sprite an sody crakerz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody hava BLD for me !!!



I gotcha bro. Cafe356 has been too busy for my taste today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 4, 2017)

Turkey burger with fried green tomato and pickled red onion... Prison fewd


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Turkey burger with fried green tomato and pickled red onion... Prison fewd



Oh my my!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2017)

Look-a-dare^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2017)

Only bout three day left, till I head to God's Country.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Only bout three day left, till I head to God's Country.



Come on down BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, when you're done with that come up my way for a day and we can plumb up a terlet and a vessel sink I have to do down the road about 3 minutes. I'll buy you your very own new bottle of 25 year McCallan for that one, plus feed you some cow or something.



Amigo, you bout got me sold on dat job.

Believe it or not, I hooked up the water lines and plumbed the drainage today. As soon as I turned the water on I see that the cold is not running, but I hear a spraying noise. I forgot to tighten up the hand sprayer fitting. 

I go back up under the cabinet and the brand new SS hot water line I bought yesterday is bad from the factory crimp. It was barely building up a drop and dripping every once in a while. I put a little Tupperware bowl under it and about 5 minutes later it quit leaking. I dried it off good and kept an eye on it for at least an hour and no drip. 

I reckon with the hot water in the line it expanded and that crimp tightened up, only thing I could think. 

Evening folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

I'll change that hot water line out tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

I did reconfigure my drainage plumbing and picked up a little more room under the cabinet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 4, 2017)

Just talkin to myself and winding down.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Morning. Anybody up yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning. Anybody up yet?



I'm up and kicking.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

drizzling rain in 30055


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 5, 2017)

Morning, drizzle in the 30052


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Morning.... Been steady rain since 3am. About to fire up the smoker


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

Mornin! 

Game Day! 
Matty Ice Ice Baby=MVP!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Little chilly out this morning !!!


Howdy bro's !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

morning and welcome to the vertical 

make it a Super Sunday


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Bring on next winter!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Bring on a mini ice age


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Bring on snow hiny deep to a 10 ft Indian


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

Southern Cyote said:


> Morning, drizzle in the 30052





blood on the ground said:


> Morning.... Been steady rain since 3am. About to fire up the smoker





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Game Day!
> Matty Ice Ice Baby=MVP!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Little chilly out this morning !!!
> 
> 
> Howdy bro's !!!



blood rain here now 

quack is right it is chilly


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

morning Mrs H, Quack, Goblin, Moon, SC, Miguel & BoG
Thanks for the coffee G

Somebody needs to wake up Chief with a slight spray of water


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on a mini ice age





blood on the ground said:


> Bring on snow hiny deep to a 10 ft Indian





Brang back da Wooly Mammoth !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

Dang blood you really missed the winter this year.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

Go to your room Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brang back da Wooly Mammoth !!!



I'm going to need a bigger spear


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go to your room Blood.



You don't ice skate on the pool?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> morning Mrs H, Quack, Goblin, Moon, SC, Miguel & BoG
> Thanks for the coffee G
> 
> Somebody needs to wake up Chief with a slight spray of water


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

Chief will like waking up to being misted.
He'll either dream he's outside or under the sink


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

Any bets on the hot water leaking this morning?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Hope my Sockbro ain't locked up in Texas ??


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

It's prolly dripping like a chinese torture technique.
When he turns it on the hot water it will swell up an stop.
I'm gonna run to Lowes and put up a sign that says " these new ss hot water lines will drip until you turn them on, then they swell and correct themselves"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Ain't wishing no bad luck on my Chiefbro, that's a werkin lil Cajun !!!


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope my Sockbro ain't locked up in Texas ??




me 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any bets on the hot water leaking this morning?



  

Now, I have to check. 

Morning folks....Rise up!


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

ruh roh
Chief Tupperware is up
Bet he's got a sore back from sprawling out under the sink and such - absolutley no fun


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Erybody get's to party today, drank, eat awesome food, I gots to go to bed and werk tonight . . and I ain't rising up !!


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

They got meds for that Quack - every other commercial on TV


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> ruh roh
> Chief Tupperware is up
> Bet he's got a sore back from sprawling out under the sink and such - absolutley no fun



 

Man, I'm still locked up Cramer.


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

I can still feel it from the last time I was under my sink.
No envy here Chief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> They got meds for that Quack - every other commercial on TV





I'm tired of being a slave to that thang . .


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> It's prolly dripping like a chinese torture technique.
> When he turns it on the hot water it will swell up an stop.
> I'm gonna run to Lowes and put up a sign that says " these new ss hot water lines will drip until you turn them on, then they swell and correct themselves"



 

I'm about to get in my truck and ride on over there and cut donuts in your yard, aiming everything at that beautiful F250. 

It ain't leaking a drop now, but obviously and unfortunately I have to change it. My luck the thing would go to leaking and I'd be replacing a hardwood floor just like the Hornets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm tired of being a slave to a kitchen sink.


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

Today - all will go as planned Chief - only one thing under the sink to focus on
Get in the easy chair, eat some super bowl grub and


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

cramer said:


>





Cramerbro got my PM . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> Today - all will go as planned Chief - only one thing under the sink to focus on
> Get in the easy chair, eat some super bowl grub and





Ain't gonna happen, lil fella can't be still.  He's like a spider monkey on crack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> morning Mrs H, Quack, Goblin, Moon, SC, Miguel & BoG
> Thanks for the coffee G
> 
> Somebody needs to wake up Chief with a slight spray of water



  

While making a spraying sound.

Just backed up and saw this....lol.

MizT said y'all mean.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tired of being a slave to a kitchen sink.



enough to give up eating and making a mess to clean up?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> While making a spraying sound.
> 
> Just backed up and saw this....lol.
> 
> MizT said y'all mean.





Yeah well, we LOVE MizT, we just put up with you . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna happen, lil fella can't be still.  He's like a spider monkey on crack.



You are correct. I'm removing all the thin grey grout joint between bottom tile of backsplash and countertop and replacing it with black sanded caulk. The old grout is starting to crack and chip out. The thin black joint of caulk looks good against the black granite and is much easier to install.

Then I'm going into jolly rancher mode and a pain pill with alcoholic beverages, probly won't even remember the Super Bowl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Dun ate a burger fer brekfis


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah well, we LOVE MizT, we just put up with you . .



  

Stomping off....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks to y'all I gotta change that waterline too now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang blood you really missed the winter this year.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go to your room Blood.



Trump is going to make it winter from now on ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks to y'all I gotta change that waterline too now.



Glad we could help.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Trump is going to make it winter from now on ....



Winter Trumps summer












although I'll miss the fresh tomatoes


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Morning Cramer, SC, Quackbro, Bloodbro, Mrs. H, Gobble and Jeff. Overcast here at 31220 but no moisture as of yet. Jeff I think you put a hex on me. Mz. R wants a new faucet for the kitchen! We went to Lowes and she picked one out yesterday. Now the fun begins! Just not today! My luck I would miss the Super Bowl trying to fix a leak or something!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You are correct. I'm removing all the thin grey grout joint between bottom tile of backsplash and countertop and replacing it with black sanded caulk. The old grout is starting to crack and chip out. The thin black joint of caulk looks good against the black granite and is much easier to install.
> 
> Then I'm going into jolly rancher mode and a pain pill with alcoholic beverages, probly won't even remember the Super Bowl.




Atta good Coonbutt !!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Stomping off....




You KNOW it's true, same way with Dawn !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cramer, SC, Quackbro, Bloodbro, Mrs. H, Gobble and Jeff. Overcast here at 31220 but no moisture as of yet. Jeff I think you put a hex on me. Mz. R wants a new faucet for the kitchen! We went to Lowes and she picked one out yesterday. Now the fun begins! Just not today! My luck I would miss the Super Bowl trying to fix a leak or something!!



Holler if you need any help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cramer, SC, Quackbro, Bloodbro, Mrs. H, Gobble and Jeff. Overcast here at 31220 but no moisture as of yet. Jeff I think you put a hex on me. Mz. R wants a new faucet for the kitchen! We went to Lowes and she picked one out yesterday. Now the fun begins! Just not today! My luck I would miss the Super Bowl trying to fix a leak or something!!





Ain't NO WAY you gonna fit yo chunky butt under a sink, better call your son . . .




Later bro's, sleep aid and Benadryl are kicking in.

Enjoy your Sunday !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Trump is going to make it winter from now on ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Trump should require all kitchen sinks be made in America and hold down hardware work in any application.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

MizT just asked if I could change out laundry tub sink.


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

Chief - If I was you, I would check with my insurance agent first
2  reasons:

1) the obvious
2) MizT trying to kill you


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

cramer said:


> Chief - If I was you, I would check with my insurance agent first
> 2  reasons:
> 
> 1) the obvious
> 2) MizT trying to kill you





I think you got it backwards.

1) MizT is trying to kill me
2) the obvious


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Sinks ain't my forte.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2017)

*Nice and cozy.*

Mz. R wanted a far. So............... I hooked her up. Just a little mist here now. We are headed to some friends house for the game, she is making Texas caviar to take.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm not looking forward to changing it out for sure. Thanks Jeff for the offer. I wouldn't put that task on a friend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mz. R wanted a far. So............... I hooked her up. Just a little mist here now. We are headed to some friends house for the game, she is making Texas caviar to take.



Tell MzR I said Hey, Moon. She is a sweet lady.

That far looks cozy too....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mz. R wanted a far. So............... I hooked her up. Just a little mist here now. We are headed to some friends house for the game, she is making Texas caviar to take.



Cozy! 
Sun is trying to shine here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

RISE UP!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cozy!
> Sun is trying to shine here.



Still misting rain here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Will do Jeff. Just overcast now. Letting the far die out a little..........a little too cozy for me. Hung out on the back porch for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Reckon I'll go get a laundry tub sink and new water line.
Just go on and get it over with once and for all. 

Holler later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

The boy and futuregrandbabymama went to get home owners insurance yesterday. Bet that was fun.
Welcome to this thing we call life.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

What game?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Coming soon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2017)

What time do we eat? Good looking start Bloodbro!


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

Blood knows his way around the vittle factory


----------



## cramer (Feb 5, 2017)

Juan day Blood is gon find out his dryer has been shrinking his clothes


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> What time do we eat? Good looking start Bloodbro!





cramer said:


> Juan day Blood is gon find out his dryer has been shrinking his clothes



Bout 3 Moonbro! 

Cramer.. The dryer has been doing that for years now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bout 3 Moonbro!
> 
> Cramer.. The dryer has been doing that for years now



Is the solution to quit washing and drying them?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the solution to quit washing and drying them?



It's more complex than that... I think I need to lay off the Cobeer


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> It's more complex than that... I think I need to lay off the Cobeer



Which cobbler are you giving up?   blueberry, blackberry or peach?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What game?



Puppy Bowl XIII. Pregame already on. Game starts at 3.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

H22 was smoking some meat last weekend and put some eggs on the smoker. He said they tasted good, but they sure weren't pretty. Kinda brownish in color. 

This weekend he put about 4 bell peppers in the jerky maker and made dried bell pepper spice. It smells wonderful, but looks like something illegal.  He aint right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Bout to quit workin on all this house stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Got 2 little bitty minor drips in the sink drainage plumbing. They weren't leakin til I went back up under there and changed that bad waterline.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Snugged them up a tad and they leaked worse, backed them off and they went to a slow drip again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Snugged them up a tad and they leaked worse, backed them off and they went to a slow drip again.



don't you just love plumbing


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2017)

That's why I didn't even entertain the thought of messing with ours today!!!! Just got back from Academy, was in bad need of some tennis shoes. And I don't even play tennis! Mz. R dared me to get fish slime and worm snot on these! I love a good challenge! But also know my limitations!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Rise Up and go to work . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't you just love plumbing



Plumbing don't always cooperate that's for sure. Over 16 years in this house and have rarely had a problem with any plumbing. I guess it's about that time.



Moonpie1 said:


> That's why I didn't even entertain the thought of messing with ours today!!!! Just got back from Academy, was in bad need of some tennis shoes. And I don't even play tennis! Mz. R dared me to get fish slime and worm snot on these! I love a good challenge! But also know my limitations!



You better keep them shoes clean Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rise Up and go to work . .



Lay out Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 5, 2017)

Cleaning out behind and under freezer in laundry room. Going to remove laundry tub sink and replace with a new one that sits in a little cabinet, then call it a day and go into Rise Up mode!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rise Up and go to work . .


I'm sorry. 


Jeff C. said:


> Plumbing don't always cooperate that's for sure. Over 16 years in this house and have rarely had a problem with any plumbing. I guess it's about that time.
> 
> 
> 
> You better keep them shoes clean Moonbro.



If'n he played tennis, they'd stay clean. 
Speaking of Moonie's shoes and Quack spilling oil. H22 was boiling the Boston butt bone to nail on the fence for the squirrels to gnaw on and he spilt the water all ova his NEW tennis shoes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Hardest thang about shmokin ribs is keeping them lit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Cleaning out behind and under freezer in laundry room. Going to remove laundry tub sink and replace with a new one that sits in a little cabinet, then call it a day and go into Rise Up mode!



Stop! You making me tired ta deaf.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Lay out Quackbro.





Wish I could, but the guy I'd hafta call in is prolly crunk.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I could, but the guy I'd hafta call in is prolly crunk.



He beat you to it. That's always H22's excuse when they call him in. < Not a true story.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Wife just got home from a wedding shower she help host, brought home a buncha girlie food. 


Quackgro can't catcha a break 'round hera.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

Bloodbro you werkin tonight ???  Eyerekon I got it by meself. 



Not gonna talk to anybody, or listen to the radio so I can watch the game tomorrow and not know the results..


WHOOOOOOOOOOT, all alone Quack Superbowl partay on Monday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro you werkin tonight ???  Eyerekon I got it by meself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't tell you how much $$ I made. Promise.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I won't tell you how much $$ I made. Promise.





I finally figured out the game you called "blocks." Haven't played since I left the plant.  Not enough folks in the mines to play.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I won't tell you how much $$ I made. Promise.





Hope you win the pot !!!

We use to do it with NASCAR, foosball, and baseball.  Played hundreds of times, mighta won twice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

Bout time fer werky


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2017)

Somebody said there's a feetsball game on. What they talkin bout?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody said there's a feetsball game on. What they talkin bout?



Do they still hold the lawngeraa bowl?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

I am so mad I could bite a pole barn nail into.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Can't believe they let them come back!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I am so mad I could bite a pole barn nail into.


 whatchew mad about lilfeller


Moonpie1 said:


> Can't believe they let them come back!



Who is they an where was they going


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2017)

Mornin .. . its time for youns to Rise Up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2017)

I got up now to pour liquid go into my body.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2017)

Mernin G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2017)

mourning blood

I was beginning to think everyone was too butt hurt to get up today


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mourning blood
> 
> I was beginning to think everyone was too butt hurt to get up today



Im heading to bed asap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Im heading to bed asap



ruff nite?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Mornin....who won?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ruff nite?



Mentally yes, physically no. I did something really stupid last night and im really kicking myself for it! Long story... I had to make some electrical repairs to a 480 disconnect before starting the plant last night. This through my routine off so i wasnt starting equipment in the same order as i usually do. Long of the short... I started our main air compressor without cooling water going to it and it shut down on over temp plus puked out all the oil into the floor....  what a Idjit move on my part. I was straight up with the boss about it and excepted the blame.... I will probably have to tinkle in a cup but thats alright.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Morning Bloodbro, Gobble and Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

"Rise Upppp..."  PFFFFFTTTTTT.


Told ya'll they'd BLOW it and they did. 



Moanin bro's, off for a couple.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

It happens, blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Mornin Moon, Quackbro.....I reckon ATL is in shock.

I thought they had that game, but the Patriots and Brady don't lose Super Bowls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It happens, blood.




Yep, the ones doing the most work, make mistakes from time to time.   Drunkbro wasn't there to assist ??? 






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moon, Quackbro.....I reckon ATL is in shock.
> 
> I thought they had that game, but the Patriots and Brady don't lose Super Bowls.




They deflated the balls in the 2nd half . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2017)

Morning  folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, the ones doing the most work, make mistakes from time to time.   Drunkbro wasn't there to assist ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They sure did, you could hear it in the Falcons voices.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Sup bOOM bOOM?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2017)

Maybe i will laugh about it one day but today im in the dumps about making such a rookie mistake... I never do things like that. . im as by the book as a person can be when it comes to my responsibilities... I'm there to help them make money so i can make money....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maybe i will laugh about it one day but today im in the dumps about making such a rookie mistake... I never do things like that. . im as by the book as a person can be when it comes to my responsibilities... I'm there to help them make money so i can make money....





I know you're pizzed, but ya just gotta step back, think, look, and take your time bro.  I realize that EVERYONE is waiting on YOU, don't let anybody pressure you when you're working, been there, done that, got T-shirts and posters, and a 3 day lay off without pay.

Never been so butt hurt in my life.  Killed my pride and let my boss man down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Maybe i will laugh about it one day but today im in the dumps about making such a rookie mistake... I never do things like that. . im as by the book as a person can be when it comes to my responsibilities... I'm there to help them make money so i can make money....



Know the feeling bloodbro. In the larger scheme of life you'll look back on it one day and probably not only chuckle, but realize how trivial it is.

You dedicate yourself to your job and that company daily with pride in your work and abilities. They reward you with a paycheck for your labor, but that's all....think about it.

I know it's easy for me to sit here and say this, but you know we've all made a boo boo at some point in our lives like that.

Guess what, it don't bother me one bit. Those little instances in life don't define you, brother.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Now I'm sad....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Somebody cheer me up!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody cheer me up!




Getchayo butt under da sink !!! 




blood on the ground said:


> Thanks guys...





Here for ya bro !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 6, 2017)

Mornin.


My girl Ga Ga Rose UP!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Gonna take a nappy nap . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getchayo butt under da sink !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Don't worry, I am here shortly. The Dadgum laundry tub I installed yesterday afternoon/evening, the cheap, made in China plastic drain, stripped out the threads while I was hand tightening it. I felt it when it turned past the threads....cheap junk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm gonna catch a buzz, so I can at least laugh about my troubles.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup bOOM bOOM?



Got me a new pair of boots this weekend.  Best feeling shoes iv had in a long time.  Feet feel great!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Nic, you are one LUCKY man.

I was going to tell my most recent one, but never mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Ain't no tellin what I'll screw up today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, you are one LUCKY man.
> 
> I was going to tell my most recent one, but never mind.





Thanks, Jeff. I figured I better delete that, because there is  one feller still on the crew, and if the wrongs ones saw it, it could make things hot for him. Even now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Nic, if the Good Lawd lets you live long enough, you learn.

Quack don't play with 'lectricty . .  I've been hit "indirectly" by lightning, opening a storage shed door, blew me across the parking lot.  That was 185lbs of me traveling at a high rate of speed until I hit the front right tire of my truck.  Really don't like to talk about it.  

Left a brown streak all the way there . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Jeff. I figured I better delete that, because there is  one feller still on the crew, and if the wrongs ones saw it, it could make things hot for him. Even now.



Yessir, I understand that.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic, if the Good Lawd lets you live long enough, you learn.
> 
> Quack don't play with 'lectricty . .  I've been hit "indirectly" by lightning, opening a storage shed door, blew me across the parking lot.  That was 185lbs of me traveling at a high rate of speed until I hit the front right tire of my truck.  Really don't like to talk about it.
> 
> Left a brown streak all the way there . .



Quack, never been hit that hard, but did have it come through the ground while barefooted and wet and get me.

It stretched me out, arched my back, and I let out an involuntary rebel yell, but didn't throw me like that. I hurt for about 3 days it seemed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2017)

Yea, I don`t mess it anymore either. After that particular event, it took several days before my muscles loosened back up, but my back and teeth hurt for a goodly spell after that. One of the few times in my life that I was truly scared. I`ve had some real close calls, but that was the worst one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

I might as well head on up to HD and get some stuff, can't screw up if I don't have anything to do it with.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Still ain't good of a story 'bout Moonbro getting stuck in a Herbie Curby . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 6, 2017)

Holler at y'all later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I don`t mess it anymore either. After that particular event, it took several days before my muscles loosened back up, but my back and teeth hurt for a goodly spell after that. One of the few times in my life that I was truly scared. I`ve had some real close calls, but that was the worst one.





I can't EVEN imagine brother !!  I had muscle spasms for a week.


----------

